# Going Forward With Ubers xchange Lease



## UberBlooper

Today I went to Toyota to get a lease through Uber's xchange leasing program. Upon talking to the car salesman i am shock that the options are extremely limited to brand new cars valued under $20,000. So right there the only options are for the Toyota Corolla, Prius C, and Camry. 

I couldn't even negotiate for a used Rav 4 or used Prius V, salesman only directed me to these three choices. So I'm thinking temporarily this would be okay since I'm kinda desperate to get going in this path of being your own boss kind of jobs. Even though i know passengers wouldn't be to happy in a cramped Prius C, I'm informed that they have these on back order and wont expect them until a month out (This dealer has been getting a lot of business through this program and a lot of people are going with the Prius C).  Not accepting defeat I ask for the next best choice and that's the Camry. The next bad news is I have to pay $250 without be able to drive off the lot because the application needs to be approved by Uber's financing which could take up to 3 days. 

Any body else go through with this program, keep posted in this thread i will be updating as it goes through.

However my plan is to stick with this program until i have enough money for a down payment to own a good used car.


----------



## Choochie

What happens if you get the car but not approved by guber? Just curious how that works.
Anyway I hope you have digested this forum first.


----------



## sidewazzz

You don't have to buy a new car and don't let the sales guy try to convince you otherwise, I believe they require you to get a 2012 or newer (the range may be bigger but can't remember). Yes you need $250 as a deposit, you will loose that deposit if you return the car before the lease is up. Other than that you also need to either get Metro Mile or Farmer insurance. My advice is before you go to the dealer, contact Uber and see how much you qualify for that way you can find the dealer with the car you want and for the price you know you are approved for. Once you find out the amount and the car, call the dealer to check it out. Go there early and test drive it. We went to a dealer 1.5 hours away and got a 2012 civic our payments at a little under 100 a week.


----------



## UberBlooper

sidewazzz said:


> You don't have to buy a new car and don't let the sales guy try to convince you otherwise, I believe they require you to get a 2012 or newer (the range may be bigger but can't remember). Yes you need $250 as a deposit, you will loose that deposit if you return the car before the lease is up. Other than that you also need to either get Metro Mile or Farmer insurance. My advice is before you go to the dealer, contact Uber and see how much you qualify for that way you can find the dealer with the car you want and for the price you know you are approved for. Once you find out the amount and the car, call the dealer to check it out. Go there early and test drive it. We went to a dealer 1.5 hours away and got a 2012 civic our payments at a little under 100 a week.


Oh wow, thats awesome you got to pick exactly what you wanted, I pretty much assume my salesperson was very limited on what they knew about this program so they directed me to what little they knew and that was new cars under 20k.

My current stage is to hear back to see if I'm approved or not. The salesperson is used to contacting uber through email for the application process and they usually hear back right away. In this instance they are worried why it could be taking so long as I went in at 9:30am (pacific time) and now its 2:27. The list of dealerships uber is partnered with in my area is pretty limited as well. So within a 50 mile radius they only recommended this specific dealer and a couple others a little further out.


----------



## UberBlooper

Choochie said:


> What happens if you get the car but not approved by guber? Just curious how that works.
> Anyway I hope you have digested this forum first.


The dealer is waiting until they receive approval from uber's xchange program first before giving out keys.


----------



## Choochie

UberBlooper said:


> The dealer is waiting until they receive approval from uber's xchange program first before giving out keys.


That makes perfect sense, thanks for the info but I won't be needing an uber car, just nosy about everything.


----------



## sidewazzz

UberBlooper said:


> Oh wow, thats awesome you got to pick exactly what you wanted, I pretty much assume my salesperson was very limited on what they knew about this program so they directed me to what little they knew and that was new cars under 20k.
> 
> My current stage is to hear back to see if I'm approved or not. The salesperson is used to contacting uber through email for the application process and they usually hear back right away. In this instance they are worried why it could be taking so long as I went in at 9:30am (pacific time) and now its 2:27. The list of dealerships uber is partnered with in my area is pretty limited as well. So within a 50 mile radius they only recommended this specific dealer and a couple others a little further out.


My understanding is that they take your earnings into consideration.


----------



## BurgerTiime

Stay in school


----------



## Aharm

BurgerTiime said:


> Stay in school


LOL.


----------



## driveflydrive

I just joined Uber with the hope of leasing a car through the Xchange program also. I am in Los Angeles and apparently the program has just been rolled out here. So far, I've been running round in circles and jumping through hopps and have managed to get absoluteley nowhere. After 2 days of emails and hours of online help chats I was given a list of of dealerships where I could go and pick up a car to lease. I have called all 7 dealerships in the Los Angeles area and not one of them leases cars through the new Xchange program. After more online "help chats" I was given the info for 3 dealerships in the Bay Area (Walnut Creek Toyota, Fremont Chevrolet & Stevens Creek Toyota). Not much good to me as I live in Los Angeles and I am interested in a Ford Fusion Hybrid. I decided to call anyway. Spoke to someone at Walnut Creek Toyota.......they have no cars available to lease under this program and there is a waiting list of 14 drivers ahead of me to get a car (When someone decides to terminate their lease and bring one back). And then you have to take that particular 
car (no matter what car it is you are interested in leasing).

This program seems like an absolute joke if you ask me and is nothing like the way they are adverising it on their website!!!!!

Frustrated to hell!!


----------



## rtaatl

So let me get this straight...you're forced to pay on a car that's already been beaten to death and abused by another driver as well as no choice in the matter for vehicle options/accessories. People are actually lining up for this?!?!?!?! Just when you thought the Santander deals were bad enough, Uber has a way of 1upping themselves....damn!


----------



## driveflydrive

That's the way it is when there's a shortage of cars yes. I just called the Stevens Creek Toyota and they do have cars available. I want a hybrid but all they have is the Toyota Prius C (new) . The lease price is $147/week


----------



## UberBlooper

Wow all the way from LA thats crazy, i work down the street from Stevens creek Toyota. 

So here my update, after sending off the information , upon enter my uber information it says something along the lines that driver not eligible. 

So I waited a couple day for the assistance internet sales person to see whats going on, after contacting the main person in charge she kindly gives my "security deposit" of $250 back. They said Uber has yet to respond to their email.

They were trying to contact them to see why I was not eligible in their system while i keep showing them the emails and my logged in account of being approved for this program.

After hearing the news , i contact "BaMA" (the other leasing Program) they can't find my driver application so they refer me to the sign up page. I call back and talk with another rep and they say sing the same tune of not be able to find my uber driver application. I put 2 and 2 together and figure out I might need to make another account. I have had this driver profile for years, and never used it. 

Stay tune, hope everybody else experience is smooth.


----------



## UberBlooper

driveflydrive said:


> That's the way it is when there's a shortage of cars yes. I just called the Stevens Creek Toyota and they do have cars available. I want a hybrid but all they have is the Toyota Prius C (new) . The lease price is $147/week


I believe they have a back order on the prius, they told me until the middle of next month. I was going to go with the base camry, but now im glad the deal fell through because hybrid is really the best way to make money.


----------



## UberBlooper

roblem solved ... maybe?

okay i've had this driver profile for years, so uber email support look into the issue of not being eligible, and its because my background report has expired!! 

Now I'm waiting for the this report to go through and will be back on the hunt to finance with xchange. However, now that I'm smarter and know more information about this program, I've learned that this program has a wide range of eligible cars to choose from including older models. So I'm second guessing vehicle choices, i fell a little cheated that the dealer was only directing me to a few choices tho.


----------



## sidewazzz

rtaatl said:


> So let me get this straight...you're forced to pay on a car that's already been beaten to death and abused by another driver as well as no choice in the matter for vehicle options/accessories. People are actually lining up for this?!?!?!?! Just when you thought the Santander deals were bad enough, Uber has a way of 1upping themselves....damn!


You're not forced to do anything. I love the way people like you try to spin shit the way you WANT TO THINK IT IS BUT YOU HAVE NO ****ING CLUE.

Our 2012 honda civic had just under 30k think is practically brand new. Our payments are under 100 a week. We had a choice from 4 different cars on the lot. Considering we can drive the shit out of this car with no milage caps it's was kinda a no brainer.


----------



## sidewazzz

driveflydrive said:


> I just joined Uber with the hope of leasing a car through the Xchange program also. I am in Los Angeles and apparently the program has just been rolled out here. So far, I've been running round in circles and jumping through hopps and have managed to get absoluteley nowhere. After 2 days of emails and hours of online help chats I was given a list of of dealerships where I could go and pick up a car to lease. I have called all 7 dealerships in the Los Angeles area and not one of them leases cars through the new Xchange program. After more online "help chats" I was given the info for 3 dealerships in the Bay Area (Walnut Creek Toyota, Fremont Chevrolet & Stevens Creek Toyota). Not much good to me as I live in Los Angeles and I am interested in a Ford Fusion Hybrid. I decided to call anyway. Spoke to someone at Walnut Creek Toyota.......they have no cars available to lease under this program and there is a waiting list of 14 drivers ahead of me to get a car (When someone decides to terminate their lease and bring one back). And then you have to take that particular
> car (no matter what car it is you are interested in leasing).
> 
> This program seems like an absolute joke if you ask me and is nothing like the way they are adverising it on their website!!!!!
> 
> Frustrated to hell!!
> 
> View attachment 11974


We purchased our car from a Honda dealer in Whittier.


----------



## UberBlooper

sidewazzz said:


> You're not forced to do anything. I love the way people like you try to spin shit the way you WANT TO THINK IT IS BUT YOU HAVE NO ****ING CLUE.
> 
> Our 2012 honda civic had just under 30k think is practically brand new. Our payments are under 100 a week. We had a choice from 4 different cars on the lot. Considering we can drive the shit out of this car with no milage caps it's was kinda a no brainer.


were you able to choose any other makes and models besides honda? Like for instance when people trade in their cars from different dealers.


----------



## sidewazzz

The program allows you to pick from 3 or 4 different makes and models.


----------



## RockinEZ

What happens if your star rating drops below 4.6 and you get the shaft?

Uber is bad enough without having a lease or car payment hanging over your head. 
They can remove your privilege to drive without notice. 

Look at the posts from some of the drivers that bought cheap used cars for less than $1000 cash and spent just enough to make them pass the Uber mechanics inspection. 

These guys did it right. Uber lease, or buying through a predatory lender to driver for Uber will force you to drive just to keep your car. 

Be careful.


----------



## sidewazzz

Take it back and lose the $250 deposit nothing else. $1000 cash + repairs .....


----------



## UberBlooper

I wouldnt be depending on uber cash flow only, i have a full time job and was definitely interested in a second job (uber and gig based jobs like this is exactly what im looking for) 

like i said yes getting a used car would be best or making your own deal with major financiers, but if you don't have the credit or the funds to play This is your only choice. You can't beat this deal because you can basically return it whenever and build credit very quickly.

Now if you are depending on this as your sole income, then yes it wouldnt be too smart of a decision in an unfamiliar market where you'r starting off in the negative every week.


----------



## Sphinx

Been to a dealer about 13 days ago, still no keys. I want to go another route to get a car but am afraid will end up with 2. Every email sent to xchange leasing hasnt been answered, dealer says they syill waiting for funding. Hell of frustrating!


----------



## turbovator

UberBlooper said:


> Today I went to Toyota to get a lease through Uber's xchange leasing program. Upon talking to the car salesman i am shock that the options are extremely limited to brand new cars valued under $20,000. So right there the only options are for the Toyota Corolla, Prius C, and Camry.
> 
> I couldn't even negotiate for a used Rav 4 or used Prius V, salesman only directed me to these three choices. So I'm thinking temporarily this would be okay since I'm kinda desperate to get going in this path of being your own boss kind of jobs. Even though i know passengers wouldn't be to happy in a cramped Prius C, I'm informed that they have these on back order and wont expect them until a month out (This dealer has been getting a lot of business through this program and a lot of people are going with the Prius C).  Not accepting defeat I ask for the next best choice and that's the Camry. The next bad news is I have to pay $250 without be able to drive off the lot because the application needs to be approved by Uber's financing which could take up to 3 days.
> 
> Any body else go through with this program, keep posted in this thread i will be updating as it goes through.
> 
> However my plan is to stick with this program until i have enough money for a down payment to own a good used car.


Don't you think having your ass chained to a company who you can't even call on the phone, has a completely insane rating system where the imates in the asylum get to rate you, can and does deactivate accounts at will most of the time without giving you an oppurtunity to tell your side and had demonstrated time over time already that they could give a shit less about the drivers or thier earnings. You better put the thinking cap on before you sign that contract. Trying to make those payments without any income won't be a PRETTY SIGHT! Your getting some GOOD ADVISE on here. If you blow everybody off because you think you know something that they don't , just remember "STUPID HURTS".


----------



## sidewazzz

Sphinx said:


> Been to a dealer about 13 days ago, still no keys. I want to go another route to get a car but am afraid will end up with 2. Every email sent to xchange leasing hasnt been answered, dealer says they syill waiting for funding. Hell of frustrating!


Have you contacted and filled out forms on Uber's wedsite?


----------



## Sphinx

Yes it was all done. Paid the $250 down and signed the contracts. Then it was said i had to wait for funding to be processed and that still ongoing after 13 days


----------



## Sphinx

The xchange leasing phone number is of no help since they are to process payments only if you are already processed. They ask you to email for support or they cant help. Sent over 20 emails with no response.


----------



## sidewazzz

Weird they were on top of things for us. The dealer had you put 250 down to hold a car?


----------



## Sphinx

Yes, it was said it would take up to 3 days. But its been 13... I cant reach no one to cancel the contract or move forward its hell of frustrating.


----------



## sidewazzz

Sphinx said:


> Yes, it was said it would take up to 3 days. But its been 13... I cant reach no one to cancel the contract or move forward its hell of frustrating.


There is no contract at this point because you weren't approved for a line of credit as of yet.


----------



## Sphinx

Yes i was, it says approved on the website. It has the dealer phone number to make an appointment which i did, i have the contract in hands, and the receipt for the $250. Still no car...


----------



## KGB7

I dont understand why you dont get a car on your own. Get a used car, many dealers will work with you if your credit is not the greatest.

Getting anything with Uber name on it, you might as well hang your self from a nearest light poll.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

KGB7 said:


> I dont understand why you dont get a car on your own. Get a used car, many dealers will work with you if your credit is not the greatest.
> 
> Getting anything with Uber name on it, you might as well hang your self from a nearest light poll.


You need a JOB with recent pay stubs in order to get financing, correct? Or some type of SSI income.

Even with great credit and/or a big down payment, if you're not currently employed, then no approval.


----------



## KGB7

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> You need a JOB with recent pay stubs in order to get financing, correct? Or some type of SSI income.
> 
> Even with great credit and/or a big down payment, if you're not currently employed, then no approval.


1. Depends on the dealer.
2. Not all dealer will ask for proof of income, even big name brand dealers. Fill out paper work, wright down with a pen your income, and it gets sent to financing department.
3. Dealers looks at your credit and your credit history. If its good and there are no red flags, theyll hand you the keys.
4. Retired people have no jobs, they live of savings, yet able to buy new cars.

I bought a new car from VW dealer with out having a job and no down payment, told the sales manger ill be working for Uber. We shook hands and deal was done. My credit is not perfect. If i cant pay monthly loan payments, then bank repos the car and dings my credit record.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

KGB7 said:


> 1. Depends on the dealer.
> 2. Not all dealer will ask for proof of income, even big name brand dealers. Fill out paper work, wright down with a pen your income, and it gets sent to financing department.
> 3. Dealers looks at your credit and your credit history. If its good and there are no red flags, theyll hand you the keys.
> 4. Retired people have no jobs, they live of savings, yet able to buy new cars.
> 
> I bought a new car from VW dealer with out having a job and no down payment, told the sales manger ill be working for Uber. We shook hands and deal was done. My credit is not perfect. If i cant pay monthly loan payments, then bank repos the car and dings my credit record.


Wow. Sounds promising.

All CL ads I search require proof of income, whether SSDI or W-2, or self employed tax returns.

I bought a financed used car in 1992 with pay stubs from a temp office job thru a staffing firm. Not sure if that would suffice nowadays.

You've alerted me to possible alternatives.


----------



## Sphinx

I simply like the idea of not being locked in a multi year contract. Took care of it and am getting a refund for the $250 mailed to me, and the contract i signed is now voided. Took 14 days to come to that... I might try it again outside of a penske dealer, i have a car and good credit, just really liked the idea of being able to jump out of the lease if i decided to do so....


----------



## Sphinx

The problem with proof of income is after you are approved by a lender, thats when the lender requests ducumentation of the information given during the application process before funding the car. At least thats how it was for me when i financed the car i have now.


----------



## JDavis

A few years ago the prius was listed in Consumers Report as the cheapest new car to buy, including gas, maintenance, cost and depreciation. Haven't read it lately but my guess is it is still at the top or close.


----------



## sidewazzz

KGB7 said:


> I dont understand why you dont get a car on your own. Get a used car, many dealers will work with you if your credit is not the greatest.
> 
> Getting anything with Uber name on it, you might as well hang your self from a nearest light poll.


Considering there is basically no money down and zero milage cap and barely a $250 fee (which you already pay when you pick up the car) to break the lease. If youre in a bad credit situation this is actually the better option.


----------



## xciceroguy

driveflydrive said:


> That's the way it is when there's a shortage of cars yes. I just called the Stevens Creek Toyota and they do have cars available. I want a hybrid but all they have is the Toyota Prius C (new) . The lease price is $147/week


Usually leased cars have mileage caps. What's the allowed mileage before you run into penalties?


----------



## KGB7

sidewazzz said:


> Considering there is basically no money down and zero milage cap and barely a $250 fee (which you already pay when you pick up the car) to break the lease. If youre in a bad credit situation this is actually the better option.


So its like a car rental but, at much lower rate.


----------



## KGB7

Sphinx said:


> The problem with proof of income is after you are approved by a lender, thats when the lender requests ducumentation of the information given during the application process before funding the car. At least thats how it was for me when i financed the car i have now.


Many people get paid by cash daily; food delivery, contract workers, construction workers.

Ever heard of Labor Ready? They give you a debit card, and put the money on it at the end of each day if you have successfully completed a job that day. No website to login in to to print out a statement. Just a phone # to call to verify the $$ on your debit card.


----------



## Imyourhuckleberry

sidewazzz said:


> You're not forced to do anything. I love the way people like you try to spin shit the way you WANT TO THINK IT IS BUT YOU HAVE NO ****ING CLUE.
> 
> Our 2012 honda civic had just under 30k think is practically brand new. Our payments are under 100 a week. We had a choice from 4 different cars on the lot. Considering we can drive the shit out of this car with no milage caps it's was kinda a no brainer.


Is there an APR AND IF SO WHAT DID U GET???


----------



## sidewazzz

KGB7 said:


> So its like a car rental but, at much lower rate.


Guess you could say it's a long term rental with an option to buy.


----------



## sidewazzz

Imyourhuckleberry said:


> Is there an APR AND IF SO WHAT DID U GET???


Honestly I can't remember... I'll have to check.


----------



## Imyourhuckleberry

sidewazzz said:


> Honestly I can't remember... I'll have to check.


If you can let me know id appreciate it


----------



## Uber-Doober

Choochie said:


> What happens if you get the car but not approved by guber? Just curious how that works.
> Anyway I hope you have digested this forum first.


^^^
And what happens to the deposit if phuber doesn't approve? 
Who gets it? 
Where does it go?


----------



## Uber-Doober

rtaatl said:


> So let me get this straight...you're forced to pay on a car that's already been beaten to death and abused by another driver as well as no choice in the matter for vehicle options/accessories. People are actually lining up for this?!?!?!?! Just when you thought the Santander deals were bad enough, Uber has a way of 1upping themselves....damn!


^^^
Hey... what do you expect? 
It's an Uber subsidiary / partner.


----------



## Uber-Doober

KGB7 said:


> 1. Depends on the dealer.
> 2. Not all dealer will ask for proof of income, even big name brand dealers. Fill out paper work, wright down with a pen your income, and it gets sent to financing department.
> 3. Dealers looks at your credit and your credit history. If its good and there are no red flags, theyll hand you the keys.
> 4. Retired people have no jobs, they live of savings, yet able to buy new cars.
> 
> I bought a new car from VW dealer with out having a job and no down payment, told the sales manger ill be working for Uber. We shook hands and deal was done. My credit is not perfect. If i cant pay monthly loan payments, then bank repos the car and dings my credit record.


^^^
LOL!
They wouldn't be able to 'ding' my credit... my credit has been T-Boned since the financial bubble burst, although last year about this time I did buy a new CLA250, and how that happened I'll never know. 
10 Grand down and 2.5% interest rate... gonna pay it off in January.


----------



## UberBlooper

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> And what happens to the deposit if phuber doesn't approve?
> Who gets it?
> Where does it go?


You get your deposit back if your not approved , I know from experience.. I was not able to get a car because my background check had expired ( the dealer didn't know , but I found out by contacting uber support through email)


----------



## mystysue

One thing about this program is to not just take one dealers word on what they say.
I reallllly dislike pushy car salesman. I had one dealer last night whom I had made an appointment with say I could only get one of two models,
and that they had to be new ones. Even tho they had used vehicles that would have qualified under the uber xchange leasing. He also tried to tell me they were the only dealer in so. calif doing the program. (a lie).. When I called him on that he tried to tell me well we are the only Hyundai dealer doing it.
I told him that was not true either. He told me they lose money on each car they sell this way.. (yeah right that is why you are doing it lol)
anyway .. needless to say ive been on the phone with other dealers who are doing the program.... Used no Problem, I have one who is looking for just the car I want in a used model.. just saying dont take what one dealer tells you as fact..


----------



## Choochie

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> LOL!
> They wouldn't be able to 'ding' my credit... my credit has been T-Boned since the financial bubble burst, although last year about this time I did buy a new CLA250, and how that happened I'll never know.
> 10 Grand down and 2.5% interest rate... gonna pay it off in January.


Cars are the easiest to find and repo and resell; they can probably track these new cars with the new technology. If you have a heartbeat they will finance a car. Risk vs. rate.


----------



## Uber-Doober

mystysue said:


> One thing about this program is to not just take one dealers word on what they say.
> I reallllly dislike pushy car salesman. I had one dealer last night whom I had made an appointment with say I could only get one of two models,
> and that they had to be new ones. Even tho they had used vehicles that would have qualified under the uber xchange leasing. He also tried to tell me they were the only dealer in so. calif doing the program. (a lie).. When I called him on that he tried to tell me well we are the only Hyundai dealer doing it.
> I told him that was not true either. He told me they lose money on each car they sell this way.. (yeah right that is why you are doing it lol)
> anyway .. needless to say ive been on the phone with other dealers who are doing the program.... Used no Problem, I have one who is looking for just the car I want in a used model.. just saying dont take what one dealer tells you as fact..


^^^
Yeh, you can't believe a word that those greasy bastards tell you!
WTF am I saying.... I sold cars for years. haha.


----------



## Choochie

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeh, you can't believe a word that those greasy bastards tell you!
> WTF am I saying.... I sold cars for years. haha.


Okay Uber-Doober what kind of cars did you sell. I almost did years ago. Seems like it would be a good source of income. I don't know why these people on here who are looking for jobs don't attempt it. Much better than Goobering. Of course if I didn't have a business I would do it.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Choochie said:


> Okay Uber-Doober what kind of cars did you sell. I almost did years ago. Seems like it would be a good source of income. I don't know why these people on here who are looking for jobs don't attempt it. Much better than Goobering. Of course if I didn't have a business I would do it.


^^^
When I was in college, I sold Chevys at Hessel (or was it two "l"s) Chevrolet in El Segundo. 
Did pretty well so they made me High Performance Sales Manager. 
Sold a lot of SS 396 Chevelles, Camaros, Corvettes and turbo Corvairs. 
Went to Cal-Tech and sold Cadillacs for Thomas Cadillac, downtown L.A. 
Those were the days when they only wanted old dudes (like me) with grey hair and black suits selling Cadillacs because nobody else could "relate" with the Cadillac demographic... but I sold a LOT of Cadillacs. 
For a couple of years I worked Summers selling used foreign stuff at Miller Imports on Van Nuys Bl. way before they ever got a new car dealership... they were great guys, but I was my own best customer when I bought myself a fantastic Austin Healey 3000... both tops, silver with black leather. 
Went to Cambridge, MA for grad school and sold Dodges and Plymouths and can't for the life of me remember the name of the dealer in Boston. Some Italian name. 
Actually, they were in Somerville. 
It'll come to me.... I keep wanting to say Falcone, but that's not it. 
They also sold Renaults across the street. OMG! 
One day they made me a bet that I couldn't sell a Renault that day so I took them up on it. 
I sold a Caravelle, and on the way off the lot, the engine literally fell out on the ground. 
It was snowing like hell that day and couldn't drive my car home, but one of the lot guys had a GMC pickup truck and had a bed full of sand in the back. Hah!


----------



## Choochie

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> When I was in college, I sold Chevys at Hessel (or was it two "l"s) Chevrolet in El Segundo.
> Did pretty well so they made me High Performance Sales Manager.
> Sold a lot of SS 396 Chevelles, Camaros, Corvettes and turbo Corvairs.
> Went to Cal-Tech and sold Cadillacs for Thomas Cadillac, downtown L.A.
> Those were the days when they only wanted old dudes (like me) with grey hair and black suits selling Cadillacs because nobody else could "relate" with the Cadillac demographic... but I sold a LOT of Cadillacs.
> For a couple of years I worked Summers selling used foreign stuff at Miller Imports on Van Nuys Bl. way before they ever got a new car dealership... they were great guys, but I was my own best customer when I bought myself a fantastic Austin Healey 3000... both tops, silver with black leather.
> Went to Cambridge, MA for grad school and sold Dodges and Plymouths and can't for the life of me remember the name of the dealer in Boston. Some Italian name.
> Actually, they were in Somerville.
> It'll come to me.... I keep wanting to say Falcone, but that's not it.
> They also sold Renaults across the street. OMG!
> One day they made me a bet that I couldn't sell a Renault that day so I took them up on it.
> I sold a Caravelle, and on the way off the lot, the engine literally fell out on the ground.
> It was snowing like hell that day and couldn't drive my car home, but one of the lot guys had a GMC pickup truck and had a bed full of sand in the back. Hah!


I bet you don't miss the snow. I actually like it. Oh my days with my Chevy Impala, that was a big smooth car. I used to love Chevys back when. I had a Chevelle but I was a young adult. My mother bought a red with white top Olds Cutlass 442, vintage 1970, as a car in the mid 1980's. Large, pretty and fast. Gee I now know where I got that.
Ok Cambridge MA grad school - not Haaavad.
Wasn't around the area to know the car dealers in Slummerville. Was quite the traveler.
Anyway, you now have the benz, if I remember correctly?
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Uber-Doober

Choochie said:


> I bet you don't miss the snow. I actually like it. Oh my days with my Chevy Impala, that was a big smooth car. I used to love Chevys back when. I had a Chevelle but I was a young adult. My mother bought a red with white top Olds Cutlass 442, vintage 1970, as a car in the mid 1980's. Large, pretty and fast. Gee I now know where I got that.
> Ok Cambridge MA grad school - not Haaavad.
> Wasn't around the area to know the car dealers in Slummerville. Was quite the traveler.
> Anyway, you now have the benz, if I remember correctly?
> Thanks for sharing


^^^
Almost bought a used 442 once but it was a med. metallic green which kinda turned me off. 
Strange color for a 442.
Not Harvard... MIT. lol
Had a friend that lived in Somerville... blue color back then and a lot of duplexes... lived on Rogers (Or was it Rodgers) Ave. 
With the price of real estate in Boston and Cambridge, Somerville has become very desirable and a lot of places have been totally renovated and selling in the million$. 
Yeah, I have the 'entry level' Benz. 
When I bought it I whipped out my phone and did come calculations and showed him the number and he laughed at me. 
I stood up and said that I had to go to L.A. the next Friday and I'd see what kind of a deal I could get there and named two dealerships that I knew there... Auto Stiegler and Keyes Motors. 
He said "HOLD ON!!!", and he went into the managers office which means that he probably just went to get a sip of coffee because he already knew that it was a good deal but was cutting into his commish. 
Came back and said "You just bought yourself a car". 
Car salesmen NEVER want to see anybody walk because they know that some other guy is gonna get him especially in L.A. where things are fast and furious.


----------



## PHXTE

Suckers.


----------



## Choochie

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Almost bought a used 442 once but it was a med. metallic green which kinda turned me off.
> Strange color for a 442.
> Not Harvard... MIT. lol
> Had a friend that lived in Somerville... blue color back then and a lot of duplexes... lived on Rogers (Or was it Rodgers) Ave.
> With the price of real estate in Boston and Cambridge, Somerville has become very desirable and a lot of places have been totally renovated and selling in the million$.
> Yeah, I have the 'entry level' Benz.
> When I bought it I whipped out my phone and did come calculations and showed him the number and he laughed at me.
> I stood up and said that I had to go to L.A. the next Friday and I'd see what kind of a deal I could get there and named two dealerships that I knew there... Auto Stiegler and Keyes Motors.
> He said "HOLD ON!!!", and he went into the managers office which means that he probably just went to get a sip of coffee because he already knew that it was a good deal but was cutting into his commish.
> Came back and said "You just bought yourself a car".
> Car salesmen NEVER want to see anybody walk because they know that some other guy is gonna get him especially in L.A. where things are fast and furious.


I love going into car dealerships and as a woman they will try that "I've got to go ask my sales manager", they talk to me like I don't have any idea about what I should pay, etc. Of course they always ask me about trade-ins and I tell them I am selling my car myself unless they give me what I am looking for. I am fair and I don't ask for retail for the trade-in, even though my cars are always mint, low-mileage cars. They will make some money if they act right. I also tell them I am paying cash for the car and to give me their best deal or I'm going down the street. Sometimes I humor them and I wait for them to go to their manager and then I go up to the Manager and read him the riot act and then tell them I'm leaving and walk right out the door. I usually own 2 vehicles, just for myself, one SUV and one sedan. I usually tell them they can make their money on the floor mats, etc., of course I'm just kidding, they can make _some_ money.
People hate to deal with car dealers and they know it - doesn't bother me in the least. I even go with my husband so he gets a better deal. I really hate to be held up for hours trying to make a deal. They just want to wear you down and take your whole day with their weak game. The last time I just dealt with the manager because I didn't want to play the game with the newbie, he was taking too much of my time going back and forth. I only bought one used car, off lease, 2 years old, except when I was a kid. I don't care that it is stupid I just like new.


----------



## Choochie

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Almost bought a used 442 once but it was a med. metallic green which kinda turned me off.
> Strange color for a 442.
> Not Harvard... MIT. lol


Better, MIT
All of the real estate in Eastern MA is very pricey. You have to go out to Worcester to get anything affordable.


----------



## hunterT

Sphinx said:


> Yes i was, it says approved on the website. It has the dealer phone number to make an appointment which i did, i have the contract in hands, and the receipt for the $250. Still no car...


Did you ever hear back? I'm in San Diego as well and went to PacificNissan. They told me it would be a few hours maybe a day to get my contract...that was 3 days ago. I'm starting to feel like the dealer is messing with me because I didn't let him talk me intro a new Sentra (which he was pushing HARD).


----------



## mystysue

I can tell you how it worked for me..
the first dealer I went to was very pushy.. kept telling me they lose money selling used cars so only would do new..
I told them no thanks and walked out the door.
Called and made an appointment with a second dealer whose online car inventory showed they had the kind of car I wanted
Yes they tried to talk me into a new car.. I was firm.. But the saleman was nice and not pushy. Actually He was very very helpful
I went and test drove.. The car I wanted had not been even checked into the lot yet completely (or gone over by their mechanic)
He called me 2 days later to tell me the car was all ready if I was ready to sign the contract.. I went in at 7 pm one night
filled out the paper work, put my deposit down and got a call the next morning at 10 am saying the contract was approved and 
the car was ready for me to pick up.. The salesman told me that uber tells them to tell the customer it can take up to 3 days but that usually its only one or two.
So i picked up my car, which had a full tank of gas, and signed the final papers and it was very easy and relatively painless.
.. BTW i got a hyundai sonata 2013,, my payments are 111.00 a week. 
If anyone is having problems with a car dealer in the LA area doing this program I would highly recommend Community honda in whittier.. I dealt with Jesse but the others there seems just as helpful.
The hyundai dealer in Glendale was the one I walked away from and didnt look back.


----------



## UberBlooper

alright guys i finally got a car… and yes be very cautious of where you go to get your car (research their bbb, Facebook, and yelp reviews)

my first experience was with toyota stevens creek, they give me the run around (have me deposit $250 with no deal for 4 days) had some "paper work" issues where they claim my profile was not eligible (not to sure how true that was but contacted uber and they said my background report had expired and they order a new one for me)

i contact stevens creek again, and they say they are out of vehicles and now have a "que" system because they are getting so much business now

i drove an hour away (walnut creek toyota) i show up to the original address and they redirect me to a subdivision building they have down the street (at this point i'm feeling sketched out and disappointed i wasted my time coming out here) They greet me and sit me down and I'm filling out paper work on the spot, setting up insurance. There was about 2 people before me getting cars and this whole process took about 3 hours. I did not get to choose or even look at the car before i signed off on the paper work (it was closing hours and was the last car they had available *they claimed)

keys in hand and i walk out to a beautiful 2014 hyundai sonata about 40,000 miles.. I was impressed because in my head i was thinking what did i get myself into, desperately in need of a car

i review the paperwork throughly and decided its not that bad of a deal, and considering to buy out after lease is complete 

but yeah, quick summary i would definitely research the dealer before you make appointment because my 1st attempt they didn't really know what they were doing, and my 2nd attempt they were so quick to the point they didn't even show me the car so it was a rushed deal.. give your self the day off from all commitments to make sure you touch all bases of concern 

this program is a blessing because i've contact a lot of dealers in my area and couldn't get a car without putting a lot of money down (5,000 to 6,000) or another i was offered was 1,000 for a car valued at 12,000


----------



## UberUser001

sup guys,

i am a new user looking into uber,

so what i gather from this thread is that the lease is about $150/week, is this correct?

if i go at this at 20-30 hours per week can i make more than this, in chicago, after all expenses gas, insurance etc..?

i see some guys have said its better option to buy a used car for 1k-5k? I really am afraid of paying for repairs every month just to keep it running and then going in the negative? a car in this price range will allready have about 100k miles on it with hidden problems...?

thanks


----------



## mystysue

UberUser001....
The amount of the payment depends on the car you get..
a brand new car would have cost me aprox. 163. a week..
..
I got a 2013 sonata and my payment is 111 a week.


----------



## Uber_Prospective

mystysue said:


> UberUser001....
> The amount of the payment depends on the car you get..
> a brand new car would have cost me aprox. 163. a week..
> ..
> I got a 2013 sonata and my payment is 111 a week.


Wow this is like half of what breeze and xchange are quoting,

What is the mileage limit on the lease?

What can I net/$week after lease, gas, taxes and any other expenses in if I do 25 hours/week?

Thanks!


----------



## mystysue

There is unlimited mileage on the exchange leasing program..
But right now its only being tested out in a few areas, They do not have it in chicago yet as far as I know.

as for how much you can make in in chicago... I have no idea what that market is like.. sorry.


----------



## DeeRod

mystysue said:


> I can tell you how it worked for me..
> the first dealer I went to was very pushy.. kept telling me they lose money selling used cars so only would do new..
> I told them no thanks and walked out the door.
> Called and made an appointment with a second dealer whose online car inventory showed they had the kind of car I wanted
> Yes they tried to talk me into a new car.. I was firm.. But the saleman was nice and not pushy. Actually He was very very helpful
> I went and test drove.. The car I wanted had not been even checked into the lot yet completely (or gone over by their mechanic)
> He called me 2 days later to tell me the car was all ready if I was ready to sign the contract.. I went in at 7 pm one night
> filled out the paper work, put my deposit down and got a call the next morning at 10 am saying the contract was approved and
> the car was ready for me to pick up.. The salesman told me that uber tells them to tell the customer it can take up to 3 days but that usually its only one or two.
> So i picked up my car, which had a full tank of gas, and signed the final papers and it was very easy and relatively painless.
> .. BTW i got a hyundai sonata 2013,, my payments are 111.00 a week.
> If anyone is having problems with a car dealer in the LA area doing this program I would highly recommend Community honda in whittier.. I dealt with Jesse but the others there seems just as helpful.
> The hyundai dealer in Glendale was the one I walked away from and didnt look back.


Great info! I'm considering doing this myself.

I've been approved for the Xchange Lease on the Uber site and called the dealership (Honda Whittier) and they confirmed that they have my info. What do I do once I'm there? What type of paperwork will I fill out?

Also... How does insurance work? Do they give you options there? If so, what are they, how much, and how does that work?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mystysue

basically .. you just look at the cars that are available pick out the one you want.. they will try to push you towards new, that is up to you I just did not think that it is worth the extra money and told them no I wanted used.. when I was there in their used car stock they had the sonatas and some nissan's that would qualify under the plan but Im sure that changes and inventory changes.. .. Once you decide on the car you want , you give them your 250 deposit and sign a couple papers.. ..
as for insurance you get that on your own from either the metro mile or the farmers insurance site.. as for the cost of insurance it varies for different people, and different cars

mine is like 80 or so a month


----------



## DeeRod

Thank you SO much! I appreciate your help.

I've been driving for about three weeks but I'm feeling that my car's not gonna make it too long without needing big repairs considering that it's an '09 with 115K miles on it. I've also not been giving as many rides as I'd want for this reason, so I'm sure my uber pay will go up once I feel comfortable getting on the road more.

I was feeling iffy about the Xchange program but considering that you went to Whittier and that's on my list, I'm feeling better about going this route!


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberUser001 said:


> sup guys,
> 
> i am a new user looking into uber,
> 
> so what i gather from this thread is that the lease is about $150/week, is this correct?
> 
> if i go at this at 20-30 hours per week can i make more than this, in chicago, after all expenses gas, insurance etc..?
> 
> i see some guys have said its better option to buy a used car for 1k-5k? I really am afraid of paying for repairs every month just to keep it running and then going in the negative? a car in this price range will allready have about 100k miles on it with hidden problems...?
> 
> thanks


^^^
Yeah, I know somebody who a few years bought one of those "As-Is" cars off of the used car lot of a so-called reputable dealer, and 1500 miles later the trans went out. 
Try getting out of a transmission shop for less than 3 Grand.


----------



## mystysue

Heck they wanted over 2,000 to put a new clutch in my 2001 "new Beetle" a couple years back at the dealer..


----------



## DeeRod

mystysue said:


> basically .. you just look at the cars that are available pick out the one you want.. they will try to push you towards new, that is up to you I just did not think that it is worth the extra money and told them no I wanted used.. when I was there in their used car stock they had the sonatas and some nissan's that would qualify under the plan but Im sure that changes and inventory changes.. .. Once you decide on the car you want , you give them your 250 deposit and sign a couple papers.. ..
> as for insurance you get that on your own from either the metro mile or the farmers insurance site.. as for the cost of insurance it varies for different people, and different cars
> 
> mine is like 80 or so a month


It's me again Mysty.. Question.. You only paid $250 when you went in for the car? Any other fees? Also, what happens with vehicle registration... how does that work?


----------



## mystysue

all you pay is the 250.00
Your tax licence, and registration (for the first year) is all payed and figured in the financing etc.
so all you need is the 250 and of course to have paid for the insurance..


----------



## DeeRod

Thanks! So helpful 

I passed by Community Honda super quick to ask about car options but had to leave quickly so I forgot to ask that... Looks like I'll get an Altima.

How's it going with Metro Mile?


----------



## Simon




----------



## mystysue

Simon..
We realize that you do not approve of the leases.
But there are reasons that they work for some people.. 
seriously.. there are two sides to every coin. 
I entered my lease with my eyes wide open and it is working out quite well for me.


----------



## Simon

mystysue said:


> Simon..
> We realize that you do not approve of the leases.
> But there are reasons that they work for some people..
> seriously.. there are two sides to every coin.
> I entered my lease with my eyes wide open and it is working out quite well for me.


That all depends on the rate in your area and if the rate stays stable.


----------



## UberxKc83

anyone done this program in the NYC area?


----------



## Uber-Doober

Talking to an Uber driver the other day when I stopped off at the 7-11 corner of LVB and Charleston. 
He told me that he contacted some dealer over on Sahara that Uber recommends and when he mentioned Uber to the sales guy that answered he hung up on him. lol
Dealership was called something like 'Below book auto sales' or something like that.


----------



## SeanJaye88

Hello all. I'm new to the board and Uber. I have 1 question. I've been approved for Uber Xchange Access program and I just want to clarify that I can return the car AFTER 30 days just give two weeks notice and I will loose the $250 deposit. Correct? Just want to make sure I understand. I'm in dyer need of a car until I can save enough money for a down payment for my own. I just wanted to be sure I can return the car when I was ready to purchase my own. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hunterT

SeanJaye88 said:


> Hello all. I'm new to the board and Uber. I have 1 question. I've been approved for Uber Xchange Access program and I just want to clarify that I can return the car AFTER 30 days just give two weeks notice and I will loose the $250 deposit. Correct? Just want to make sure I understand. I'm in dyer need of a car until I can save enough money for a down payment for my own. I just wanted to be sure I can return the car when I was ready to purchase my own. Thanks in advance.


I got a new car through the Xchange leasing program. The contract I signed said there would be undisclosed "early termination fees" if I wanted to return the car before the 36 month lease is up.


----------



## Cipeme

I can't speak for everyone but this is my experience. I recently moved to Los Angeles California from NYC. Knowing the importance of needing a vehicle in this state I was told about the Uber Xchange Leasing program. I signed up through the website filled out the necessary information and waited for a response. I would like to say that Uber does respond to you very quickly, but their communication process is very clever yet very frustrating. They only reach out to you through email or live messenger chat. I suspect that is to keep from giving out their telephone number so they won't get hounded with numerous phone calls which I understand but it's frustrating when your getting the run around through email conversations. There needs to be a more respectful way to communicate with human beings with souls, last I checked I was not a robot.

Back to my Xchange Leasing experience. Unless I missed read the fine print; when you apply for the program it says you are applying for the Xchange Leasing program. I received an email saying that I was approved for the Xchange program (which they say everybody is eligible for) but here is the catch. After calling a dealership and them verifying my eligibility through Uber I was told that I was eligible for the Xchange Access Program and not the Xchange Leasing.

Xchange Access Program is where your able to lease a vehicle that was previously leased through the Uber Xchange Leasing but returned

Xchange Leasing is the option the lease a vehicle following that it complies with the proper standards as advertised.

I emailed Uber and I was told that the in truth I was eligible for the Xchange Access program and not the Xchange Leasing. My frustration came when the representative also told me that there were no vehicles available in my area for that program (which is true because I called all the recommended dealerships and they said there had been no Xchange vehicles that have been returned and that the best they could do is put me on a waiting list) I was also told by Uber that I was unable to switch from Xchange Access to Xchange Leasing. 

So this is my experience. I was promised one thing and then told another. I was told to apply for the Xchange Leasing not knowing there were was a such thing as the Xchange Access (which even many dealerships are not aware of) and then once I was approved I was approved for something that's not even available to me. The whole process was daunting and I now want nothing to do with Uber. I hope there are others with better experiences.

Good luck to everyone else out there looking to lease through the Xchange Leasing


----------



## RockinEZ

driveflydrive said:


> That's the way it is when there's a shortage of cars yes. I just called the Stevens Creek Toyota and they do have cars available. I want a hybrid but all they have is the Toyota Prius C (new) . The lease price is $147/week


It would be less expensive to just buy one through the 12% purchase program.That comes out to $340/mo. for most cars in the UberX range.

It is outright usury, but better than a lease.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Cipeme said:


> I can't speak for everyone but this is my experience. I recently moved to Los Angeles California from NYC. Knowing the importance of needing a vehicle in this state I was told about the Uber Xchange Leasing program. I signed up through the website filled out the necessary information and waited for a response. I would like to say that Uber does respond to you very quickly, but their communication process is very clever yet very frustrating. They only reach out to you through email or live messenger chat. I suspect that is to keep from giving out their telephone number so they won't get hounded with numerous phone calls which I understand but it's frustrating when your getting the run around through email conversations. There needs to be a more respectful way to communicate with human beings with souls, last I checked I was not a robot.
> 
> Back to my Xchange Leasing experience. Unless I missed read the fine print; when you apply for the program it says you are applying for the Xchange Leasing program. I received an email saying that I was approved for the Xchange program (which they say everybody is eligible for) but here is the catch. After calling a dealership and them verifying my eligibility through Uber I was told that I was eligible for the Xchange Access Program and not the Xchange Leasing.
> 
> Xchange Access Program is where your able to lease a vehicle that was previously leased through the Uber Xchange Leasing but returned
> 
> Xchange Leasing is the option the lease a vehicle following that it complies with the proper standards as advertised.
> 
> I emailed Uber and I was told that the in truth I was eligible for the Xchange Access program and not the Xchange Leasing. My frustration came when the representative also told me that there were no vehicles available in my area for that program (which is true because I called all the recommended dealerships and they said there had been no Xchange vehicles that have been returned and that the best they could do is put me on a waiting list) I was also told by Uber that I was unable to switch from Xchange Access to Xchange Leasing.
> 
> So this is my experience. I was promised one thing and then told another. I was told to apply for the Xchange Leasing not knowing there were was a such thing as the Xchange Access (which even many dealerships are not aware of) and then once I was approved I was approved for something that's not even available to me. The whole process was daunting and I now want nothing to do with Uber. I hope there are others with better experiences.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else out there looking to lease through the Xchange Leasing


^^^
Uber's left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing.... and I don't even want to know. 
Don't go there. lol


----------



## Donald399

RockinEZ said:


> It would be less expensive to just buy one through the 12% purchase program.That comes out to $340/mo. for most cars in the UberX range.
> 
> It is outright usury, but better than a lease.


What purchase program are you talking about?


----------



## RockinEZ

Donald399 said:


> What purchase program are you talking about?


Go to partners.uber.com. Read up on the "vehicle solutions". 
https://partners.uber.com/financing_dash/info/
They have a list of your local dealers that deal with Uber and their sub prime lenders.


----------



## instagraham

UberBlooper said:


> Today I went to Toyota to get a lease through Uber's xchange leasing program. Upon talking to the car salesman i am shock that the options are extremely limited to brand new cars valued under $20,000. So right there the only options are for the Toyota Corolla, Prius C, and Camry.
> 
> I couldn't even negotiate for a used Rav 4 or used Prius V, salesman only directed me to these three choices. So I'm thinking temporarily this would be okay since I'm kinda desperate to get going in this path of being your own boss kind of jobs. Even though i know passengers wouldn't be to happy in a cramped Prius C, I'm informed that they have these on back order and wont expect them until a month out (This dealer has been getting a lot of business through this program and a lot of people are going with the Prius C).  Not accepting defeat I ask for the next best choice and that's the Camry. The next bad news is I have to pay $250 without be able to drive off the lot because the application needs to be approved by Uber's financing which could take up to 3 days.
> 
> Any body else go through with this program, keep posted in this thread i will be updating as it goes through.
> 
> However my plan is to stick with this program until i have enough money for a down payment to own a good used car.


I know it's been awhile but is this still happening? They tried to sell me the same crock of s***


----------



## ORT

People never learn, don't want to learn, or just could care less, reason they are in this shit situation to begin with, it just boggles the mind.


----------



## VicVas

On 12/12 I went to the Chevy dealership in Freemont to pick up a 16' Chevy cruze. I brought a money order for $250. I got an email from uber after applying for xchange that I was approved and to go pick up a car. I gave the salesman my money order and all my info and they said my car should be ready by mon12/14. I called them yesterday and they are saying they can "see that I am approved but have not received approval from uber yet". This is ******ed. I called back today and they said it is in the same status. The people at the car dealership don't seem to know what is going on. I d ok know that uber is pretty big and unorganized. I have contacted uber and they said to email them. The usual response. Has anyone ran into a similar scenario trying to get their car? Should I go t ok a different dealership or does this sound like a problem on ubers end?


----------



## VicVas

SeanJaye88 said:


> Hello all. I'm new to the board and Uber. I have 1 question. I've been approved for Uber Xchange Access program and I just want to clarify that I can return the car AFTER 30 days just give two weeks notice and I will loose the $250 deposit. Correct? Just want to make sure I understand. I'm in dyer need of a car until I can save enough money for a down payment for my own. I just wanted to be sure I can return the car when I was ready to purchase my own. Thanks in advance.
> 
> When you return the vehicle you pay $250 and give 2 weeks notice. So 250 to pick it up 250 to return it with 2 weeks notice.


----------



## sidewazzz

VicVas said:


> On 12/12 I went to the Chevy dealership in Freemont to pick up a 16' Chevy cruze. I brought a money order for $250. I got an email from uber after applying for xchange that I was approved and to go pick up a car. I gave the salesman my money order and all my info and they said my car should be ready by mon12/14. I called them yesterday and they are saying they can "see that I am approved but have not received approval from uber yet". This is ******ed. I called back today and they said it is in the same status. The people at the car dealership don't seem to know what is going on. I d ok know that uber is pretty big and unorganized. I have contacted uber and they said to email them. The usual response. Has anyone ran into a similar scenario trying to get their car? Should I go t ok a different dealership or does this sound like a problem on ubers end?


When Uber 1st approves you... it's basically a green light to go pick a car that meets their criteria. once you get to the dealer and put your deposit down on that car they send the paper work to Uber to approve. so yes it sounds like the delay is on Ubers side. they dealerships just want to move cars off their lots because whats where they make the money.


----------



## Donald399

VicVas said:


> On 12/12 I went to the Chevy dealership in Freemont to pick up a 16' Chevy cruze. I brought a money order for $250. I got an email from uber after applying for xchange that I was approved and to go pick up a car. I gave the salesman my money order and all my info and they said my car should be ready by mon12/14. I called them yesterday and they are saying they can "see that I am approved but have not received approval from uber yet". This is ******ed. I called back today and they said it is in the same status. The people at the car dealership don't seem to know what is going on. I d ok know that uber is pretty big and unorganized. I have contacted uber and they said to email them. The usual response. Has anyone ran into a similar scenario trying to get their car? Should I go t ok a different dealership or does this sound like a problem on ubers end?


I ran into the same problem two weeks ago, two weeks went pass and they kept telling me uber didn't send the contract over yet and then I emailed xchange leasing and I was told it was a problem with my dmv records but I told them that's impossible so uber had to sort it out so I could pick my car up


----------



## VicVas

sidewazzz said:


> When Uber 1st approves you... it's basically a green light to go pick a car that meets their criteria. once you get to the dealer and put your deposit down on that car they send the paper work to Uber to approve. so yes it sounds like the delay is on Ubers side. they dealerships just want to move cars off their lots because whats where they make the money.


Thanks for the response.

Any idea on how long uber takes to respond? It seems confusing. Basically I need to be approved twice?


----------



## sidewazzz

VicVas said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Any idea on how long uber takes to respond? It seems confusing. Basically I need to be approved twice?


I've heard/ read of it taking a week or longer. sometimes nothing ever happens and peoplease get their money back and go sonew here else or just give up....yes you are approved twice once for the amount the other for the exact car.


----------



## ORT

So you guys are financing cars thru Uber to do Uber, yea OK, LOL.


----------



## hunterT

VicVas said:


> On 12/12 I went to the Chevy dealership in Freemont to pick up a 16' Chevy cruze. I brought a money order for $250. I got an email from uber after applying for xchange that I was approved and to go pick up a car. I gave the salesman my money order and all my info and they said my car should be ready by mon12/14. I called them yesterday and they are saying they can "see that I am approved but have not received approval from uber yet". This is ******ed. I called back today and they said it is in the same status. The people at the car dealership don't seem to know what is going on. I d ok know that uber is pretty big and unorganized. I have contacted uber and they said to email them. The usual response. Has anyone ran into a similar scenario trying to get their car? Should I go t ok a different dealership or does this sound like a problem on ubers end?


It took uber over a wee


VicVas said:


> On 12/12 I went to the Chevy dealership in Freemont to pick up a 16' Chevy cruze. I brought a money order for $250. I got an email from uber after applying for xchange that I was approved and to go pick up a car. I gave the salesman my money order and all my info and they said my car should be ready by mon12/14. I called them yesterday and they are saying they can "see that I am approved but have not received approval from uber yet". This is ******ed. I called back today and they said it is in the same status. The people at the car dealership don't seem to know what is going on. I d ok know that uber is pretty big and unorganized. I have contacted uber and they said to email them. The usual response. Has anyone ran into a similar scenario trying to get their car? Should I go t ok a different dealership or does this sound like a problem on ubers end?


It took Uber over a week before they sent my contract and the funding to the dealership.


----------



## instagraham

When I went in to ford of Kirkland I was out the door with a car in an hour and a half. They might just not know what they are doing


----------



## lapeasha

Hello I just purchased my vehicle through xchange leasing at Toyota of Irving I went early and they got my application back that day the onlly issue I had was with my insurance they put the wrong coverage and then they didnt want to give me back myt money so that I could go with another company was advised it would be mailed to me but the dealership was really nice I dealt with a guy names Wesly if any of yall go let him know Lapeasha referred yall hes really good and hes actually an uber driver his self he made sure they detailed the car and filled it up with a full tank of gas he was really nice and got the job done. I think the weekly rate is pretty steep but if this is not your only job its not too bad i guess.


----------



## lapeasha

I went early and they got word back the same day it took a few hours but and they were able to get gps installed the same day the only issues was the insurance company which took longer so I had to wait and come back the next day so they could submit the inspection information over


hunterT said:


> It took uber over a wee
> 
> It took Uber over a week before they sent my contract and the funding to the dealership.


----------



## alq711

So I just got my email stating that I was approved for Xchange leasing program for a vehicle $20k or less, with the $250 deposit. Does this mean I'm actually approved, or are they gonna run my credit again? I have terrible credit, so I'm kinda surprised I was approved for anything


----------



## ORT

alq711 said:


> So I just got my email stating that I was approved for Xchange leasing program for a vehicle $20k or less, with the $250 deposit. Does this mean I'm actually approved, or are they gonna run my credit again? I have terrible credit, so I'm kinda surprised I was approved for anything


If your credit was bad before, it will get worse.


----------



## alq711

ORT said:


> If your credit was bad before, it will get worse.


 so.. not a good idea, then?? im without a car and dont know how else I can get one without putting at least a few grand down


----------



## ORT

alq711 said:


> so.. not a good idea, then?? im without a car and dont know how else I can get one without putting at least a few grand down


You have no idea what you are getting yourself into, I suggest you pay close attention to what is being said in here by veteran drivers, not those newbers that sing the praises of Uber "most likely Uber shills", then vanish into thin air, don't ever say you were not warned.


----------



## alq711

Thanks. It seemed a bit shady, just bc I cant even get approved for a kohls card let alone a $20k car. thanks for the honesty


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

alq711 said:


> Thanks. It seemed a bit shady, just bc I cant even get approved for a kohls card let alone a $20k car. thanks for the honesty


Yes, Kohl's is easy, even when I had bad credit...now it's horrific.

Firestone a few years ago for me was easy. $1,500 limit with mediocre credit. Even Best Buy is/was easy.

Now, I have several chargeoffs, and several cards late of 60 and 90 days. I made a payment to Kohl's last week catching me up after two months late.

I'm not sure if Breeze will approve me for their leasing: Boston doesn't have Xchange, which has unlimited miles whereas Breeze gives you 600 miles weekly, then 15 cents per mile penalty after that. You list your town as Upper Darby...near Philly, right? I didn't realize Exchange is offered in Philadelphia. I know Breeze is not.

Do you have any chargeoffs or 90 days late marks on your records? Personal, I know, but it's any anonymous forum. Just trying to see if that level of credit damage disqualifies me. I don't want to apply to Breeze and waste a nob-refundable $60 if I get denied


----------



## lapeasha

alq711 said:


> So I just got my email stating that I was approved for Xchange leasing program for a vehicle $20k or less, with the $250 deposit. Does this mean I'm actually approved, or are they gonna run my credit again? I have terrible credit, so I'm kinda surprised I was approved for anything


Yes ur really approved I thought the same thing and I was skeptical whether they were gonna run my credit again but they don't all u need is your 250 plus your 80 for the GPS they have To install and get the insurance that they require 50,000 /100,000 30,0000


----------



## lapeasha

alq711 said:


> so.. not a good idea, then?? im without a car and dont know how else I can get one without putting at least a few grand down


If u need a car go for it my credit is bad too but I'm now driving a 2016 Camry yes the lease payment is steep but I have 2 other drops if I don't make enough ubering but I needed a new car as well and couldn't afford to pay thousands down so this was my option it was a very smooth process u don't have to do anything else but have money and insurance


----------



## Mikeydz

alq711 said:


> so.. not a good idea, then?? im without a car and dont know how else I can get one without putting at least a few grand down


Concerning the credit check, yes it will get "worse" (5-10 points), but not substantially so, and only for the short term.

As a former car salesman, I can tell you if you don't have good credit, good income, or a relatively steady work history, getting a car without paying a fairly large down (say 2k or more) is difficult. So from the perspective of getting a car for Uber with a small initial investment, this program sounds hard to beat. Of course, whether or not even getting involved with driving for Uber is a completely different question.


----------



## sidewazzz

alq711 said:


> So I just got my email stating that I was approved for Xchange leasing program for a vehicle $20k or less, with the $250 deposit. Does this mean I'm actually approved, or are they gonna run my credit again? I have terrible credit, so I'm kinda surprised I was approved for anything


Be careful of those that advise you here but have not a clue about what they are talking about.

my experience with this... is we have a car via the xchange program. I cost 120 a week (includes cost of insurance). I take roughly $15 of gas and about 6 hours of my time at most to make that weekly payment.

in a matter of a 5 months we racked up nearly 20k miles on that car. considering I have almost ZERO liability for wear and tear it's extremely worth it.

in terms of credit, my credit was hit once with the approval and that was it, once that happened my credit increased with the weekly on time payments.

you know what the best part is? when I'm done with the car I simply give a 2 week notice and return it.


----------



## TaurusBull

lapeasha said:


> If u need a car go for it my credit is bad too but I'm now driving a 2016 Camry yes the lease payment is steep but I have 2 other drops if I don't make enough ubering but I needed a new car as well and couldn't afford to pay thousands down so this was my option it was a very smooth process u don't have to do anything else but have money and insurance


Hey, I was recently approved also. I'm in the same boat as you, I have bad credit, but I have 2 jobs, so if I don't drive enough, I'll still be able to make a payment. How much are your payments? Do you usually make enough ubering? I figure, since I was already putting out about 80 bucks a week paying uber to drive me to my two jobs, (not including when I went other places.) that a 150 a week payment really isn't even that much. Especially given the opportunity to drive and make more money when i want to. How do you like it so far?


----------



## TaurusBull

sidewazzz said:


> Be careful of those that advise you here but have not a clue about what they are talking about.
> 
> my experience with this... is we have a car via the xchange program. I cost 120 a week (includes cost of insurance). I take roughly $15 of gas and about 6 hours of my time at most to make that weekly payment.
> 
> in a matter of a 5 months we racked up nearly 20k miles on that car. considering I have almost ZERO liability for wear and tear it's extremely worth it.
> 
> in terms of credit, my credit was hit once with the approval and that was it, once that happened my credit increased with the weekly on time payments.
> 
> you know what the best part is? when I'm done with the car I simply give a 2 week notice and return it.


Thanks for the info. I've been seeing a lot of negative comments, but I can tell they've done little research. I've been looking into this for weeks now. Sure there's better options, but with someone with my credit, it was a pretty good option. Especially sicne i can afford the payments with or without driving.


----------



## TaurusBull

ORT said:


> So you guys are financing cars thru Uber to do Uber, yea OK, LOL.


Not a bad idea if you can already afford the payments without ubering. It's another source of income, if nothing else. AND you have a car, that you didn't have.


----------



## ORT

TaurusBull said:


> Not a bad idea if you can already afford the payments without ubering. It's another source of income, if nothing else. AND you have a car, that you didn't have.


----------



## sidewazzz

TaurusBull said:


> Not a bad idea if you can already afford the payments without ubering. It's another source of income, if nothing else. AND you have a car, that you didn't have.


Only time it'd really ideal is if you are driving full time or close to full time. the amount of miles that get put onot the car is nutz.


----------



## Micmac

sidewazzz said:


> Be careful of those that advise you here but have not a clue about what they are talking about.
> 
> my experience with this... is we have a car via the xchange program. I cost 120 a week (includes cost of insurance). I take roughly $15 of gas and about 6 hours of my time at most to make that weekly payment.
> 
> in a matter of a 5 months we racked up nearly 20k miles on that car. considering I have almost ZERO liability for wear and tear it's extremely worth it.
> 
> in terms of credit, my credit was hit once with the approval and that was it, once that happened my credit increased with the weekly on time payments.
> 
> you know what the best part is? when I'm done with the car I simply give a 2 week notice and return it.


Do you have to have metro mile insurance for exchange in all markets?


----------



## sidewazzz

Micmac said:


> Do you have to have metro mile insurance for exchange in all markets?


Not sure what you mean be all markets.... but yes I have metro mile.


----------



## Micmac

sidewazzz said:


> Not sure what you mean be all markets.... but yes I have metro mile.


Is metro mile insurance required for exchange or you can carry any insurance ? Thank you


----------



## Joey johns

Sphinx said:


> Been to a dealer about 13 days ago, still no keys. I want to go another route to get a car but am afraid will end up with 2. Every email sent to xchange leasing hasnt been answered, dealer says they syill waiting for funding. Hell of frustrating!


Hey do you know the phone number to make a payment for uber exchange I can't find it anywhere and I'm late on my payment somebody help!!!!!


----------



## HoldenDriver

Xchange leasing only, and I mean only, makes sense if:

* You know you can make $1,000/week (and I mean, seriously, you've driven with another Uber driver in your area and you have learned their techniques).
* You have no other way of getting a 2005-or-newer car otherwise
* You already have bad credit

The vast majority of people do not fall into this group. That is why Uber is in a revolving door of finance companies just to keep a leasing program active.

If you don't fall into that grouping, I urge you to reconsider. Even a high-interest rate car loan will still do you worlds better in most cases, especially if you can buy just about any used car and a warranty. Once you are making payments, and can document income with Uber, you can often refinance for a lower rate.

Plus a mid-2000's car will only run you a few grand, so if Ubering goes south, you still have reliable transportation that won't send you into repossession.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

My gosh, guys, do not sign up for this crap. Leasing a car is like throwing money away. All you need is a mid 2000's car that you've tested/driven hard and checked to make sure it has no stored check engine codes and that the ****** is in great shape still. Yes, if you have bad credit you need to put a down payment but owning a car is a million times better than leasing a car and the amount they are asking you to pay should be illegal. It amounts to predatory lending. 

DO NOT DO UBER LEASING


----------



## Moi

sidewazzz said:


> We purchased our car from a Honda dealer in Whittier.


Im also considering picking up a 2016 civic thru Uber xchange at that location. How was your over all experience?

Im thinking if i could possibly talk him (sales guy) down from the price of a ex $21,875 for $20,275 just enough to qualify.

were you able to negotiate you price for the Uber xchange lease program?


----------



## Micmac

lapeasha said:


> Yes ur really approved I thought the same thing and I was skeptical whether they were gonna run my credit again but they don't all u need is your 250 plus your 80 for the GPS they have To install and get the insurance that they require 50,000 /100,000 30,0000


Why Gps?


----------



## LAHertzXchangePartner

Moi said:


> Im also considering picking up a 2016 civic thru Uber xchange at that location. How was your over all experience?
> 
> Im thinking if i could possibly talk him (sales guy) down from the price of a ex $21,875 for $20,275 just enough to qualify.
> 
> were you able to negotiate you price for the Uber xchange lease program?


Hi Moi,
Here's my thoughts about the higher end car price when people call in about this Xchange Lease program, I ask them the following questions:

1. Are you aware that these are weekly lease payments? If you add them up, they could be quite high. Have you thought about trying to finance through a bank like BofA, Chase, etc? If you got approved at a traditional bank, the payment could potentially be much lower. 
2. What is your primary focus with Uber? In other words, are you trying to maximize your earning potential while driving for Uber? If so, have you considered getting a much lower priced car. There are many car choices available under $14k, if you decided to go preowned. Ask them what they have available so you can start your Uber experience with a lower payment. Would having a lower payment of $100-110/wk over one that was $160-170/wk be beneficial to you? That could be over $200/mo take home for you if you choose the lower priced car. Again, if your goal is to maximize earnings, then going with a lowered priced car makes sense, right? 
3. Do you have any friends driving for Uber now? How much do they make a month? This could give you a gauge on your earning potential, provided you are working as hard as your friends. If they make a ton of money, and you're willing to work as hard as them, then maybe going with the higher priced car would make sense because you earned it.

Good luck driving for Uber. Cheers, Douglas


----------



## elelegido

LAHertzXchangePartner said:


> Hi Moi,
> Here's my thoughts about the higher end car price when people call in about this Xchange Lease program, I ask them the following questions:
> 
> 1. Are you aware that these are weekly lease payments? If you add them up, they could be quite high. Have you thought about trying to finance through a bank like BofA, Chase, etc? If you got approved at a traditional bank, the payment could potentially be much lower.
> 2. What is your primary focus with Uber? In other words, are you trying to maximize your earning potential while driving for Uber? If so, have you considered getting a much lower priced car. There are many car choices available under $14k, if you decided to go preowned. Ask them what they have available so you can start your Uber experience with a lower payment. Would having a lower payment of $100-110/wk over one that was $160-170/wk be beneficial to you? That could be over $200/mo take home for you if you choose the lower priced car. Again, if your goal is to maximize earnings, then going with a lowered priced car makes sense, right?
> 3. Do you have any friends driving for Uber now? How much do they make a month? This could give you a gauge on your earning potential, provided you are working as hard as your friends. If they make a ton of money, and you're willing to work as hard as them, then maybe going with the higher priced car would make sense because you earned it.
> 
> Good luck driving for Uber. Cheers, Douglas


With all due respect, you think you know a lot more about what the best vehicle for UberX drivers is than you actually do. You're not a driver and definitely are not familiar with how Uber works (or sometimes not). You have also given advice for new Uber drivers here, but new drivers need to take an even more careful approach compared with experienced drivers.

Your advice so far is concentrated 100% on getting the driver the lowest monthly car payment. You say that people can buy their own used car for a lower monthly payment than the Xchange lease. That may be true, but you are ignoring all of the other factors that should be considered.

One of the biggest factors is that, if the driver buys any car, especially from a dealer (also paying sales tax), unless they put down a large deposit they are going to be upside down on their loan the minute they drive it off your lot. They will owe more on their car than it is worth. There will therefore be no easy out for them if Uber does not work out.

There is no, zero, job security with Uber. Any driver can be deactivated at any time, for any reason. New drivers especially may not get good ratings and soon get canned by Uber. Furthermore, Uber is the job equivalent of the Titanic. For drivers, it's a slowly sinking ship. Rates get cut every few months and driver profit is going down. Earnings are not what they were six months ago, and in six months' time they will be lower still. Few things are guaranteed with Uber, but that is one of them.

So for those reasons alone, you should really not be trying to convince people to tie themselves to a fixed payment for four or five years for a vehicle for Uber without telling them the whole story.

There are other factors too, such as the fact that a new Xchange vehicle will come with a longer warranty included. Also, with something like a new Prius they are virtually guaranteed no repair costs.

Yes, the Xchange vehicle has a higher monthly payment. With it, you are paying for the flexibility. If the driver gets fired, they just give the car back, whereas if they had bought the car they will still be on the hook for years. The same will be true when the rates/pay go down again in a few months' time. If the driver needs to get out in order to earn money, he can.

The best vehicle for UberX is the oldest, cheapest vehicle that is eligible to go on the Uber platform. Reason? Depreciation. Full timers drive 60,000 miles plus per year. That mileage will hammer the crap out of your $14,000 Sentra's value in no time at all. But cars in the bargain basement category, i.e. an economical and reliable Corolla can be bought for $5,000. Or a Focus for $3,000. If the driver has no money then a good plan would be to get the Xchange vehicle and run that until he can afford to buy.

Anything but invest $14,000 of someone else's money in a car for a job with no security and dwindling pay, which will also cause his car's value to drop like a stone . That's just nuts.


----------



## sidewazzz

Just to give you guys and idea of how long it takes for me to cover the Xchange payment.... last few weeks with surge I've managed to only take about 10 rides a week and about $10 gas at most to cover the payment. Best of all.... the $110 isn't out of pocket it's really the time I invest to cover that payment and time really isn't much 4 hours total if at that.


----------



## elelegido

sidewazzz said:


> Just to give you guys and idea of how long it takes for me to cover the Xchange payment.... last few weeks with surge I've managed to only take about 10 rides a week and about $10 gas at most to cover the payment. Best of all.... the $110 isn't out of pocket it's really the time I invest to cover that payment and time really isn't much 4 hours total if at that.


Agreed. Uber's ok right now - these recent surges are a tempoary blip which happens every time they cut the fares. Some of the old group of drivers quit and it takes a while for Uber to replenish the driver pool. Might as well take advantage of it while it lasts.


----------



## sidewazzz

elelegido said:


> Agreed. Uber's ok right now - these recent surges are a tempoary blip which happens every time they cut the fares. Some of the old group of drivers quit and it takes a while for Uber to replenish the driver pool. Might as well take advantage of it while it lasts.


Dont get me wrong the car is going back real quick if I feel the payments take too much of my time. I have a fulltime job now so it's not like I have to drive to live now.


----------



## elelegido

sidewazzz said:


> Dont get me wrong the car is going back real quick if I feel the payments take too much of my time. I have a fulltime job now so it's not like I have to drive to live now.


That's the best thing about it, along with the unlimited mileage.


----------



## LAHertzXchangePartner

elelegido said:


> With all due respect, you think you know a lot more about what the best vehicle for UberX drivers is than you actually do. You're not a driver and definitely are not familiar with how Uber works (or sometimes not). You have also given advice for new Uber drivers here, but new drivers need to take an even more careful approach compared with experienced drivers.
> 
> Your advice so far is concentrated 100% on getting the driver the lowest monthly car payment. You say that people can buy their own used car for a lower monthly payment than the Xchange lease. That may be true, but you are ignoring all of the other factors that should be considered.
> 
> One of the biggest factors is that, if the driver buys any car, especially from a dealer (also paying sales tax), unless they put down a large deposit they are going to be upside down on their loan the minute they drive it off your lot. They will owe more on their car than it is worth. There will therefore be no easy out for them if Uber does not work out.
> 
> There is no, zero, job security with Uber. Any driver can be deactivated at any time, for any reason. New drivers especially may not get good ratings and soon get canned by Uber. Furthermore, Uber is the job equivalent of the Titanic. For drivers, it's a slowly sinking ship. Rates get cut every few months and driver profit is going down. Earnings are not what they were six months ago, and in six months' time they will be lower still. Few things are guaranteed with Uber, but that is one of them.
> 
> So for those reasons alone, you should really not be trying to convince people to tie themselves to a fixed payment for four or five years for a vehicle for Uber without telling them the whole story.
> 
> There are other factors too, such as the fact that a new Xchange vehicle will come with a longer warranty included. Also, with something like a new Prius they are virtually guaranteed no repair costs.
> 
> Yes, the Xchange vehicle has a higher monthly payment. With it, you are paying for the flexibility. If the driver gets fired, they just give the car back, whereas if they had bought the car they will still be on the hook for years. The same will be true when the rates/pay go down again in a few months' time. If the driver needs to get out in order to earn money, he can.
> 
> The best vehicle for UberX is the oldest, cheapest vehicle that is eligible to go on the Uber platform. Reason? Depreciation. Full timers drive 60,000 miles plus per year. That mileage will hammer the crap out of your $14,000 Sentra's value in no time at all. But cars in the bargain basement category, i.e. an economical and reliable Corolla can be bought for $5,000. Or a Focus for $3,000. If the driver has no money then a good plan would be to get the Xchange vehicle and run that until he can afford to buy.
> 
> Anything but invest $14,000 of someone else's money in a car for a job with no security and dwindling pay, which will also cause his car's value to drop like a stone . That's just nuts.


Hi Elelegido,
Thank you for your feedback. You have some very valid points and I agree with many of them. If I may, I would like to expand on my previous post because I may have been too brief on some of my thoughts.

I've been reading many pros and cons of the Xchange Lease. I'm not saying it's good or bad, just yet, but I'm hoping to get some actual feedback from clients that signed on with this lease over the weekend. I'll try to update somewhere on this site once I chat with them on their progress.

In my previous post, I mentioned that I typically ask a client if they ever considered getting financed through a traditional bank. The payment could potentially be much lower, and you're right, I should have followed with another pertinent question, and that would be "How many miles do you plan on driving per month?" If they told me they wanted to Uber full time and drive over 4-5k miles per month, I would definitely recommend they go with the Xchange lease program that offered unlimited mileage. If they financed a car and drove all these miles, the miles would depreciate the value of their car dramatically. So Xchange lease is definitely a better option.

When I asked "Is your goal to maximize your earning potential with Uber?". I was referring to the Xchange Lease. Sometimes people get caught up with wanting all the bells and whistle, when in fact they should be focusing on the lowest payments, most fuel efficient, and comfortable car for them that's within their means. So instead of going for the Xchange Lease cap price ($20k is the max they will allow), look into something lower priced. And as you suggested, if they could find a $3-5k car, that would be a great option. Is having heated seats and a moon roof that important to you, or is having more money in your pocket at the end of a long day more important. So going with a lower priced car to get a lower payment on Xchange lease is definitely a better option.

Elelegido also had many great points. The flexibility of this lease is a very compelling reason to do it. It only requires very little money out of pocket, you get to drive unlimited miles, they pay for your oil changes, tire rotations, and cabin air filter (noted on their Xchange lease site), and you can give the car back with very short notice if it's not working out.

Cheers, Douglas


----------



## Jermin8r89

I'm also in the same thing where I have a part time job but I use a lot of money on public transportation ranging to about $100-120 a week plus school.... School makes it more complicated as its weekends and Wednesday night where I either have to pay for a motel at $80 plus food or I've had to find a homeless shelter for a night Wednesday . I'm in Boston where public transportation keeps going up and massive cuts to train and bus times as now its about 12:30am they shut down the T. I just need to do the exchange program as I'm loosening hours at school cuz of lack ofreliable transportation I've gone threw all negatives and positives . I'm on south shore as I'm in middle of Boston prov and the cape its just finding the right area


----------



## tohunt4me

Jermin8r89 said:


> I'm also in the same thing where I have a part time job but I use a lot of money on public transportation ranging to about $100-120 a week plus school.... School makes it more complicated as its weekends and Wednesday night where I either have to pay for a motel at $80 plus food or I've had to find a homeless shelter for a night Wednesday . I'm in Boston where public transportation keeps going up and massive cuts to train and bus times as now its about 12:30am they shut down the T. I just need to do the exchange program as I'm loosening hours at school cuz of lack ofreliable transportation I've gone threw all negatives and positives . I'm on south shore as I'm in middle of Boston prov and the cape its just finding the right area


You can always sleep in the car.

I suggest a minivan with fold down back seat that makes a bed.


----------



## tohunt4me

Micmac said:


> Why Gps?


So they can find the car after you quit Uber and disappear.

It can also disable the vehicle for non payment.


----------



## New2This

Micmac said:


> Why Gps?


I assume the GPS is for if you default on payments, the GPS makes it easy for the repo man to find the car.

I'm about 2 months into the Xchange Lease & love it so far. I have a regular car that's too old to be Uberworthy. I have a day business doing insurance & use the Xchange Lease car for that as well. I even had to do a short notice road trip & used it for that. So far it's been a win/win.

My one gripe is I'd like a sunroof & all the Xchange Lease cars are all base models.

Does anyone know if you turn the car back in & lose the $250 deposit, can you reapply & do another car in a few months with another $250 down?


----------



## Jermin8r89

tohunt4me said:


> You can always sleep in the car.
> 
> I suggest a minivan with fold down back seat that makes a bed.[/QQ
> Why would I do that?


----------



## tohunt4me

Cipeme said:


> I can't speak for everyone but this is my experience. I recently moved to Los Angeles California from NYC. Knowing the importance of needing a vehicle in this state I was told about the Uber Xchange Leasing program. I signed up through the website filled out the necessary information and waited for a response. I would like to say that Uber does respond to you very quickly, but their communication process is very clever yet very frustrating. They only reach out to you through email or live messenger chat. I suspect that is to keep from giving out their telephone number so they won't get hounded with numerous phone calls which I understand but it's frustrating when your getting the run around through email conversations. There needs to be a more respectful way to communicate with human beings with souls, last I checked I was not a robot.
> 
> Back to my Xchange Leasing experience. Unless I missed read the fine print; when you apply for the program it says you are applying for the Xchange Leasing program. I received an email saying that I was approved for the Xchange program (which they say everybody is eligible for) but here is the catch. After calling a dealership and them verifying my eligibility through Uber I was told that I was eligible for the Xchange Access Program and not the Xchange Leasing.
> 
> Xchange Access Program is where your able to lease a vehicle that was previously leased through the Uber Xchange Leasing but returned
> 
> Xchange Leasing is the option the lease a vehicle following that it complies with the proper standards as advertised.
> 
> I emailed Uber and I was told that the in truth I was eligible for the Xchange Access program and not the Xchange Leasing. My frustration came when the representative also told me that there were no vehicles available in my area for that program (which is true because I called all the recommended dealerships and they said there had been no Xchange vehicles that have been returned and that the best they could do is put me on a waiting list) I was also told by Uber that I was unable to switch from Xchange Access to Xchange Leasing.
> 
> So this is my experience. I was promised one thing and then told another. I was told to apply for the Xchange Leasing not knowing there were was a such thing as the Xchange Access (which even many dealerships are not aware of) and then once I was approved I was approved for something that's not even available to me. The whole process was daunting and I now want nothing to do with Uber. I hope there are others with better experiences.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else out there looking to lease through the Xchange Leasing


Welcome to Uber,PARTNER.
Pat's you on back looking for soft spot.

A smart car salesman would have found something off the used car lot that he couldnt sell ( about to ship to auction) and put you in it !

You and your money would not have left that lot without had I worked there.


----------



## Crillone

Ate there insurance requirements?


----------



## Day

I just picked up my Xchange lease vehicle three weeks ago. I only work part time and i have never had a problem covering the lease payment in two days driving. Now i have a car for Uber and my personal car. So i am thankful for Uber giving me another way to make some extra cash. 

I was wondering if anyone knows if they report to the credit reporting agencies? If they do it would be a great benefit to my credit.


----------



## Djfourmoney

There are several problems with the Uber X-Change lease and why I won't consider it.

1) Money Factor

This is basically your interest rate when you lease a vehicle. With total monthly payments being at the low end $400+ but usually topping $500+ a month, your money factor likely means your paying way above 10% for your 36 month lease.

2) Is the price of the car negotiable? If the hard limit is $20,000 financed or the cap cost of the car, you shouldn't be limited to base models and other tripe.

What about any rebates? Looks like the DEALER keeps those! 

Most people assume the price of the lease vehicle is not negotiable. That is completely untrue; this is why dealers are forcing you (at least trying too) into new cars.

Leasing a used car is no advantage too them even if it could be an advantage for you.

3) Limited selection

One often complaint I see is the Prius C is the only Toyota hybrid generally available with this program. That's because dealers don't want to discount their other Prius models.

Considering all the city driving a Uber driver does a hybrid makes the most sense. Again something that could be an advantage to you isn't extended to you.

4) Bad for part-time drivers

Though I made $2150 last month, my highest one month total. That is gross, my net works out to $1,800 after fuel and food on the job. A Uber lease would leave me with about $1300 or so.

Without the advantage of a hybrid or reduced cost, this program only works for -

Drivers with limited or bad credit. If it's really bad Uber will push you into another program, the same high interest rate Santander nonsense, yes it's still around.

Drivers that work full time and I do mean full time. Since I work only Thurs/Fri/Sat, one evening's work would pay the weekly payment but it's quite a bit more than my current payment and as I said no advantage to do doing it.

Anybody that needs a car and has bad credit

Luckily for me, I have low expenses and I started repairing my credit in late 2014. Once I clean up my school loan payment history and my repo falls off in July, I will have a completely clean credit file with nothing but positive trade lines with perfect payment history.

I'll be able to do a standard extra mile less or even a standard lease split between two cars and the payments in total are not only less than what Uber or Breeze would charge but even less than my current car payment.

Early termination of leases isn't a problem either.

Stay tuned.


----------



## SFAgentKyle

Micmac said:


> Do you have to have metro mile insurance for exchange in all markets?





Micmac said:


> Is metro mile insurance required for exchange or you can carry any insurance ? Thank you





Crillone said:


> Ate there insurance requirements?


Yes, there are insurance requirements. Your policy needs to have a rideshare endorsement. 
We work with several dealerships in California and can get this taken care of for you same day through State Farm.


----------



## Sud S

sidewazzz said:


> Take it back and lose the $250 deposit nothing else. $1000 cash + repairs .....


whats the $1000 cash plus repairs you just mentioned ?
btw how much are you averaging per hour take home pay after accounting for lease, commissions, and gas


----------



## Sud S

Djfourmoney said:


> There are several problems with the Uber X-Change lease and why I won't consider it.
> 
> 1) Money Factor
> 
> This is basically your interest rate when you lease a vehicle. With total monthly payments being at the low end $400+ but usually topping $500+ a month, your money factor likely means your paying way above 10% for your 36 month lease.
> 
> 2) Is the price of the car negotiable? If the hard limit is $20,000 financed or the cap cost of the car, you shouldn't be limited to base models and other tripe.
> 
> What about any rebates? Looks like the DEALER keeps those!
> 
> Most people assume the price of the lease vehicle is not negotiable. That is completely untrue; this is why dealers are forcing you (at least trying too) into new cars.
> 
> Leasing a used car is no advantage too them even if it could be an advantage for you.
> 
> 3) Limited selection
> 
> One often complaint I see is the Prius C is the only Toyota hybrid generally available with this program. That's because dealers don't want to discount their other Prius models.
> 
> Considering all the city driving a Uber driver does a hybrid makes the most sense. Again something that could be an advantage to you isn't extended to you.
> 
> 4) Bad for part-time drivers
> 
> Though I made $2150 last month, my highest one month total. That is gross, my net works out to $1,800 after fuel and food on the job. A Uber lease would leave me with about $1300 or so.
> 
> Without the advantage of a hybrid or reduced cost, this program only works for -
> 
> Drivers with limited or bad credit. If it's really bad Uber will push you into another program, the same high interest rate Santander nonsense, yes it's still around.
> 
> Drivers that work full time and I do mean full time. Since I work only Thurs/Fri/Sat, one evening's work would pay the weekly payment but it's quite a bit more than my current payment and as I said no advantage to do doing it.
> 
> Anybody that needs a car and has bad credit
> 
> Luckily for me, I have low expenses and I started repairing my credit in late 2014. Once I clean up my school loan payment history and my repo falls off in July, I will have a completely clean credit file with nothing but positive trade lines with perfect payment history.
> 
> I'll be able to do a standard extra mile less or even a standard lease split between two cars and the payments in total are not only less than what Uber or Breeze would charge but even less than my current car payment.
> 
> Early termination of leases isn't a problem either.
> 
> Stay tuned.


you made $ 2150 gross a month after how many hours of driving and how many miles travelled. The lease cost is fixed, so only commission and gas is variable.


----------



## sidewazzz

Sud S said:


> whats the $1000 cash plus repairs you just mentioned ?
> btw how much are you averaging per hour take home pay after accounting for lease, commissions, and gas


Not 100% sure. I think it pointed to the whole "buy a car" thing some people were saying. We returned our lease a little while ago. I simply wrote to xchange and told them to shove it. Took the car to the dealer then get a return receipt. Then sent the copy to xchange.


----------



## Micmac

sidewazzz said:


> Not 100% sure. I think it pointed to the whole "buy a car" thing some people were saying. We returned our lease a little while ago. I simply wrote to xchange and told them to shove it. Took the car to the dealer then get a return receipt. Then sent the copy to xchange.


Can you get approved if you wanna lease again?


----------



## sidewazzz

Micmac said:


> Can you get approved if you wanna lease again?


nope, however I'm not not barred from trying other programs they come out with.


----------



## UberPissed

DONT DO IT.

Buy a vehicle with 2 years left on your states model year requirement (in Chicago it's 2002 or newer). Get a cheap, clean, car for 2k. Ride it till you make your money back, and if you think you still want to do this, get into the lease. Most people only Uber for 4-8 months anyway.


----------



## Teresadawn

UberBlooper said:


> Today I went to Toyota to get a lease through Uber's xchange leasing program. Upon talking to the car salesman i am shock that the options are extremely limited to brand new cars valued under $20,000. So right there the only options are for the Toyota Corolla, Prius C, and Camry.
> 
> I couldn't even negotiate for a used Rav 4 or used Prius V, salesman only directed me to these three choices. So I'm thinking temporarily this would be okay since I'm kinda desperate to get going in this path of being your own boss kind of jobs. Even though i know passengers wouldn't be to happy in a cramped Prius C, I'm informed that they have these on back order and wont expect them until a month out (This dealer has been getting a lot of business through this program and a lot of people are going with the Prius C).  Not accepting defeat I ask for the next best choice and that's the Camry. The next bad news is I have to pay $250 without be able to drive off the lot because the application needs to be approved by Uber's financing which could take up to 3 days.
> 
> Any body else go through with this program, keep posted in this thread i will be updating as it goes through.
> 
> However my plan is to stick with this program until i have enough money for a down payment to own a good used car.


----------



## Teresadawn

I'm in Sacramento.ca I'm in the program with a 2016 altima..love it..make the payment in Two days of work.


UberBlooper said:


> Today I went to Toyota to get a lease through Uber's xchange leasing program. Upon talking to the car salesman i am shock that the options are extremely limited to brand new cars valued under $20,000. So right there the only options are for the Toyota Corolla, Prius C, and Camry.
> 
> I couldn't even negotiate for a used Rav 4 or used Prius V, salesman only directed me to these three choices. So I'm thinking temporarily this would be okay since I'm kinda desperate to get going in this path of being your own boss kind of jobs. Even though i know passengers wouldn't be to happy in a cramped Prius C, I'm informed that they have these on back order and wont expect them until a month out (This dealer has been getting a lot of business through this program and a lot of people are going with the Prius C).  Not accepting defeat I ask for the next best choice and that's the Camry. The next bad news is I have to pay $250 without be able to drive off the lot because the application needs to be approved by Uber's financing which could take up to 3 days.
> 
> Any body else go through with this program, keep posted in this thread i will be updating as it goes through.
> 
> However my plan is to stick with this program until i have enough money for a down payment to own a good used car.


----------



## Old Rocker

I was approved for xchange leasing weeks ago. How has everyone's experience been with the program for those that have used it?

I'm not interested in debating the financial do's and don'ts of doing this, just actual experiences of participants.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UberKK

What is the phone number for x change leasing customer service?


----------



## grams777

UberPissed said:


> DONT DO IT.
> 
> Buy a vehicle with 2 years left on your states model year requirement (in Chicago it's 2002 or newer). Get a cheap, clean, car for 2k. Ride it till you make your money back, and if you think you still want to do this, get into the lease. Most people only Uber for 4-8 months anyway.


These leases are way too expensive of cars to be using for UberX. Like was said, get a decent used car with maybe 4 years left on the uber cycle for way less. In markets with a 2001 requirement, target around a 2005 model year for $3k for uberx. Maybe $5k for xl.

If you can't finance work another job and save up or get a high interest loan. Or don't do uber at all. This isn't a good gig to be using $20k+ late model cars for. The rates don't pay at that level. Use the relaxed year and mileage requirements to your benefit.

A $3,000 car would be equivalent to a $20 a week lease payment - ($3,000/152). Compare that to paying $125+ a week for something that makes the same money as the the $20 a week one. Compare under $100 a month to over $500 a month. There may be more repairs but they shouldn't be anywhere near the difference if you had the car checked out.


----------



## elelegido

sidewazzz said:


> Not 100% sure. I think it pointed to the whole "buy a car" thing some people were saying. We returned our lease a little while ago. I simply wrote to xchange and told them to shove it. Took the car to the dealer then get a return receipt. Then sent the copy to xchange.


What was the reason you returned it?


----------



## New2This

Old Rocker said:


> I was approved for xchange leasing weeks ago. How has everyone's experience been with the program for those that have used it?
> 
> I'm not interested in debating the financial do's and don'ts of doing this, just actual experiences of participants.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I've been doing it since January. So far no problems. I have nothing bad to say about it. The car runs great. The process itself was simple. I have shit credit at the moment so this was the best alternative for getting a nice late model car.

I am a surge hoe so I knock everything (gas insurance etc.) out in maybe 8-10 hours a week. The rest of the week I use it for another business (non-Uber/non-driving) as well as dates etc.

It may not be for everyone, but I have nothing bad to say about the program.

I may change my tune when I try to return the car...


----------



## elelegido

Old Rocker said:


> I was approved for xchange leasing weeks ago. How has everyone's experience been with the program for those that have used it?
> 
> I'm not interested in debating the financial do's and don'ts of doing this, just actual experiences of participants.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's pretty hassle free. You pay the lease and they leave you alone.

If you take a vacation then they hassle you. I took two weeks and so did not earn any money on Uber or therefore pay the lease during that time. They phoned me on Monday this week asking for money. I told them that I am now working again and they can take the back money owed from my Uber earnings next Monday. The woman said she would note that on my file. But they still called again on Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday to ask for money. I'll probably just add their number to my blocked caller list on my phone if I take another vacation while I still have the car.


----------



## New2This

elelegido said:


> It's pretty hassle free. You pay the lease and they leave you alone.
> 
> If you take a vacation then they hassle you. I took two weeks and so did not earn any money on Uber or therefore pay the lease during that time. They phoned me on Monday this week asking for money. I told them that I am now working again and they can take the back money owed from my Uber earnings next Monday. The woman said she would note that on my file. But they still called again on Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday to ask for money. I'll probably just add their number to my blocked caller list on my phone if I take another vacation while I still have the car.


You can set it up to take the payment from a checking account. I set up a separate bank account for my Uber/Lyft deposits to go into. If I go away, I'll switch to the payments coming from that.


----------



## UberKK

grams777 said:


> These leases are way too expensive of cars to be using for UberX. Like was said, get a decent used car with maybe 4 years left on the uber cycle for way less. In markets with a 2001 requirement, target around a 2005 model year for $3k for uberx. Maybe $5k for xl.
> 
> If you can't finance work another job and save up or get a high interest loan. Or don't do uber at all. This isn't a good gig to be using $20k+ late model cars for. The rates don't pay at that level. Use the relaxed year and mileage requirements to your benefit.
> 
> A $3,000 car would be equivalent to a $20 a week lease payment - ($3,000/152). Compare that to paying $125+ a week for something that makes the same money as the the $20 a week one. Compare under $100 a month to over $500 a month. There may be more repairs but they shouldn't be anywhere near the difference if you had the car checked out.


I got a 2014 Camry SE that had 14k miles and I pay 125 a week thats 500 a month. My residual is 4000 so after 36 months I would have paid 18000 no mileage restriction, free service, and last time I checked Toyota Camrys are very reliable. We have a 2001 with 140K on it that starts up everyday. On a normal camry lease You cant go conventional on a lease because of the mileage restriction. And leases dont have interest rates they are money factors. I am very happy so far. One more thing because its a new toyota they have Toyota care which is pretty stellar.


----------



## elelegido

UberKK said:


> I got a 2014 Camry SE that had 14k miles and I pay 125 a week thats 500 a month. My residual is 4000 so after 36 months I would have paid 18000 no mileage restriction, free service, and last time I checked Toyota Camrys are very reliable. We have a 2001 with 140K on it that starts up everyday. On a normal camry lease You cant go conventional on a lease because of the mileage restriction. And leases dont have interest rates they are money factors. I am very happy so far. One more thing because its a new toyota they have Toyota care which is pretty stellar.


Your math is slightly off. To get your $18,000 total payment number you did: 36 months x 4 weeks x 125 = 18,000.

But... 36 x 4 gives 144 payments. There are 52 weeks in a year, multiplied by the 3 years gives the correct number of weekly payments of 156. And 156 payments x $125 = $19,500.

If you then add the residual payment of $4,000 and the initial $250 fee, you get a total cost to purchase the vehicle of $23,750.

I don't know if that's a good deal or not; it depends on the individual and their credit rating. But it's one third more than the $18k figure.


----------



## elelegido

New2This said:


> You can set it up to take the payment from a checking account. I set up a separate bank account for my Uber/Lyft deposits to go into. If I go away, I'll switch to the payments coming from that.


True, but I'd rather have the money in question sitting in my bank account than in theirs.

Your method has the advantage of not attracting calls to nag you for payment though so I can see the merit in that.


----------



## sidewazzz

elelegido said:


> What was the reason you returned it?


Done driving got a good job.


----------



## Old Rocker

With Uber threatening to leave Houston, I've decided it's not a great idea to get into a lease, even a short term lease like with xchange leasing.


----------



## Sedgehammer

mystysue said:


> Heck they wanted over 2,000 to put a new clutch in my 2001 "new Beetle" a couple years back at the dealer..


If you have a VW still. I HIGHLY recommend you check out TDICLUB.com. There is a trusted mechanic list on there which will give you a list of people who only work with these vehicles. Usually a huge checkbook saver.


----------



## MikeNY

This confuses the hell out of me.

You can lease a car thru the exchange but I can't lease a car thru my dealership and must own or finance the vehicle.

Can someone explain this madness


----------



## New2This

It's through a company Uber has a relationship with. 

Uber brings them a shitload of business. They do the leasing. In exchange (pardon the pun) they relaxed the standards for qualifying, and instead of writing a check once a month for the payment, you schlep pain in the ass pax around a few hours a week.


----------



## Old Rocker

Basically you would be leasing a used car that the dealership hasn't sold. Used cars that sit on the lot for too long are sold off to wholesalers, liquidators, or salvage companies so the dealership doesn't have to pay taxes on the unsold inventory. By leasing the used car for $100+ a week, the dealer makes money during the lease and when the car is turned in, can either sell, re-lease, or liquidate it.

Remember that contractor who traded in his truck and it ended up in a picture taken in the Middle East being used by ISIS with his logo still on the doors?


----------



## tommyboy

I did the exchange deal and planned on returning the vehicle and buying a car but it doesn't make sense financially. Even though 700 a month seems high and cash flow would be greatly increased after you put 100000 miles on a uber vehicle it's not worth much and then you still have about a year left of payments and and owe more than its worth so you can't sell it .Maintenance costs will happen undoubtedly. Pay a bank or pay a mechanic is what it boils down to. So I pay the 700 and stay in front of the eight ball


----------



## tommyboy

For uber buy a throw away car buy it cheap preferably cash get t your money back asap by driving for 10000 miles and sell it while it's still has some life in it. Then do it again. You have to but right and sell right to make money on the deal. Basically your paying a parley game


----------



## UTX1

tommyboy said:


> So I pay the 700 and stay in front of the eight ball


Just chiming in...

If you add a full coverage insurance policy w/ rideshare endorsement
plus some gas to run the car each month, would it be a fair assumption
that it would cost better than a grand each month to run that lease ? Maybe 1200 ?

Depending on how much driving one does, that may be a little as a week's worth,
several days, or even half the fares for a month's worth of driving for some ubers.

Seeing as 20 to 25% of the money is paid out to Uber, then spend another 50% for the car,
that doesn't leave much room to play with. If you're driving a bunch, I guess it's
an economy of scale. Sounds definitely like you're behind that eight and then some.

Hope it's working. GL


----------



## tommyboy

Your right gl but for now it's the only biscuit on the plate . I've been a natural born hustler all my life so I put a deal or two together every month


----------



## tommyboy

With big companies change takes time. Nothing gets done today it's all has to go thru a group thinking process. Some executive had some really bad ideas that were implented by the group. Hopefully his or there judgement will be questioned in the future. The rethinking process will begin tossing out the old and getting a more workable model for all parties involved. The answer is out there waiting to be found. Who knows the guys that came up with some of this failure in progress might get resigned and start there own rideshare.basing it on the fact they knew where uber went wrong and that's why they got RESIGNED . CORPORATE politics are the same as government politics . Losing the 4 LARGEST MARKET IN THE UNITED STATES IS KIND OF HARD TO EXPLAIN TO STOCKHOLD


----------



## Old Rocker

tommyboy said:


> I did the exchange deal and planned on returning the vehicle and buying a car but it doesn't make sense financially. Even though 700 a month seems high and cash flow would be greatly increased after you put 100000 miles on a uber vehicle it's not worth much and then you still have about a year left of payments and and owe more than its worth so you can't sell it .Maintenance costs will happen undoubtedly. Pay a bank or pay a mechanic is what it boils down to. So I pay the 700 and stay in front of the eight ball


Your xchange lease is $700?


----------



## tommyboy

Yep 175 a week


----------



## tommyboy

I figure about 20 hours on line but less if I'm lucky I try to put 350 a week in my pocket after gas comp credit card and payment in fact I'm trying to get off my lazy ass right now and wash the car and go once I start I keep moving but the hard part is opening the car door


----------



## Old Rocker

tommyboy said:


> Yep 175 a week


They advertise cars 'starting at $99.' Is that BS? The dealer tries to steer you to a higher priced vehicle?


----------



## New2This

Old Rocker said:


> They advertise cars 'starting at $99.' Is that BS? The dealer tries to steer you to a higher priced vehicle?


That's for the very base Sentra/Corolla/Fit. I think it varies from dealer to dealer.

I got a Camry/Altima/Accord style for 107/week. Shop around.


----------



## UberC-Max

tommyboy said:


> Yep 175 a week


 Holy &%$#. I went to a Toyota dealer in Chicago and the guy could not explain how Exchange worked. My credit is not that hot, but I have income and I got a C-max Hybrid for $296 per month at another dealer. I already hate having to pay $75 per week.


----------



## Old Rocker

My three year lease is coming due on my Select car, plus the city of Houston is supposedly going to start enforcing some vague sentence in the regulations that you have to prove you have paid your 2015 county business taxes on your car before the renewal period in July.


----------



## Old Rocker

Uber sent me a survey asking why I haven't picked up my pre-approved xchange vehicle yet.


----------



## tommyboy

Me as well if they are leaving basically Texas at this rate it won't be needed. If they go I'm out of ride share goinh


----------



## tommyboy

I really enjoy driving. It's challenging making a good first impression every hour on the hour.But if it ends no problem for me it was time we'll spent. If one wants to get a earthy feel for what is going on in the world around you drive for uber. You will learn your personal strengths as well as weaknesses.


----------



## tommyboy

You need a good car. Your rating will go to he'll in a handbasket. Also breaking down in the road sucks
And dangerous.


----------



## GolferLA

sidewazzz said:


> You don't have to buy a new car and don't let the sales guy try to convince you otherwise, I believe they require you to get a 2012 or newer (the range may be bigger but can't remember). Yes you need $250 as a deposit, you will loose that deposit if you return the car before the lease is up. Other than that you also need to either get Metro Mile or Farmer insurance. My advice is before you go to the dealer, contact Uber and see how much you qualify for that way you can find the dealer with the car you want and for the price you know you are approved for. Once you find out the amount and the car, call the dealer to check it out. Go there early and test drive it. We went to a dealer 1.5 hours away and got a 2012 civic our payments at a little under 100 a week.


Hi, have a question. Is it O.K. to driver Lyft with Uber exchange lease vehicle?


----------



## sidewazzz

GolferLA said:


> Hi, have a question. Is it O.K. to driver Lyft with Uber exchange lease vehicle?


Yup that's pretty much exactly what I did. I drove just enough for uber to make the payment and then the rest of the time I drove for lyft because I simply made more driving less.


----------



## MAK

Is any vehicles are available for Uber XL? I have both account n looking some xl vehicle.


----------



## Howdy doo

Sphinx said:


> Been to a dealer about 13 days ago, still no keys. I want to go another route to get a car but am afraid will end up with 2. Every email sent to xchange leasing hasnt been answered, dealer says they syill waiting for funding. Hell of frustrating!


The same shit happened to me and I got a car from Maita Toyota with brakes issues for the first 6 weeks that they wouldn't fix. Finally, they recommended a third party shop. I took it to the shop and they realized the rear pads were bad and caused the squeak that the nontechnicians at Maita Toyota could not figure out. After getting the brakes fixed, I drove the car in the bay the following Monday and the transmission went out on the bay bridge with customers. Now I am waiting for Maita Toyota to figure out who is going to pay for the tow and storage on their vehicle. The Sales Manager told me yesterday that he was waiting for Xchange Leasing to see if they will pay for it. I am waiting for Xchange Leasing to try and bill me this week for the car. I WILLL LOSE IT!


----------



## Howdy doo

sidewazzz said:


> Yup that's pretty much exactly what I did. I drove just enough for uber to make the payment and then the rest of the time I drove for lyft because I simply made more driving less.


All you have to do is drive four hours during GHP to pay for the car. I didn't even do the 100 Uber rides because they don't pay enough. If I do get another car I still won't do the guaranteed 100 rides per month because they don't pay enough.


----------



## Sedgehammer

Howdy doo said:


> The same shit happened to me and I got a car from Maita Toyota with brakes issues for the first 6 weeks that they wouldn't fix. Finally, they recommended a third party shop. I took it to the shop and they realized the rear pads were bad and caused the squeak that the nontechnicians at Maita Toyota could not figure out. After getting the brakes fixed, I drove the car in the bay the following Monday and the transmission went out on the bay bridge with customers. Now I am waiting for Maita Toyota to figure out who is going to pay for the tow and storage on their vehicle. The Sales Manager told me yesterday that he was waiting for Xchange Leasing to see if they will pay for it. I am waiting for Xchange Leasing to try and bill me this week for the car. I WILLL LOSE IT!


Yikes! Glad I am happy driving my TDI Jetta still. The lease program looks sketchy


----------



## NewUberTamper

I am new to Uber, I got approved for Uber Exchange, went in signed for a vehicle but never picked it up,.Is there a way for me to get out of it? I never picked up the vehicle


----------



## Muffinscupcake

Would it be possible for two people to both uber in the same leased vehicle . I was gonna lease the vehicle but my boyfriend was also going to do uber in it . Currently we both uber in my minivan so will the rules be pretty much the same .


----------



## elelegido

sidewazzz said:


> Take it back and lose the $250 deposit nothing else. $1000 cash + repairs .....


Did they try to charge you for tires or wear and tear when you took your vehicle back?


----------



## sidewazzz

elelegido said:


> Did they try to charge you for tires or wear and tear when you took your vehicle back?


nope


----------



## Tina S

I'm curious has anyone had major mechanical problems with a car they leased through the program and did you have to pay for the repairs?


----------



## Destiny329

Hi, My bro wanna be a Xchange leasing driver as well. I am very interested in this program, Could you kindly send me a copied contract? It's very important for me to learn about the detailed information. I will pay you 100$ if you can squeeze your time to help me. Thanks a lot!


----------



## crazytown

sidewazzz said:


> You don't have to buy a new car and don't let the sales guy try to convince you otherwise, I believe they require you to get a 2012 or newer (the range may be bigger but can't remember). Yes you need $250 as a deposit, you will loose that deposit if you return the car before the lease is up. Other than that you also need to either get Metro Mile or Farmer insurance. My advice is before you go to the dealer, contact Uber and see how much you qualify for that way you can find the dealer with the car you want and for the price you know you are approved for. Once you find out the amount and the car, call the dealer to check it out. Go there early and test drive it. We went to a dealer 1.5 hours away and got a 2012 civic our payments at a little under 100 a week.


$400 amonth for a 2012 ? Plus having to get rideshare insurance..that's no deal


----------



## Lien9391

sidewazzz said:


> You don't have to buy a new car and don't let the sales guy try to convince you otherwise, I believe they require you to get a 2012 or newer (the range may be bigger but can't remember). Yes you need $250 as a deposit, you will loose that deposit if you return the car before the lease is up. Other than that you also need to either get Metro Mile or Farmer insurance. My advice is before you go to the dealer, contact Uber and see how much you qualify for that way you can find the dealer with the car you want and for the price you know you are approved for. Once you find out the amount and the car, call the dealer to check it out. Go there early and test drive it. We went to a dealer 1.5 hours away and got a 2012 civic our payments at a little under 100 a week.


Can I pay the $250 deposit using cash? Or do I have to get a money order or check?


----------



## sidewazzz

crazytown said:


> $400 amonth for a 2012 ? Plus having to get rideshare insurance..that's no deal


Considering I beat the car up and put some 30+ thousand miles on it in one year and was able to hand it back without issue when I was done... its the better option vs beating up your own car up and being stuck with it having to deal with wear and tear costs. Getting to $100 to cover the weekly payment was pretty easy and could be done in a mater of 6-7 rides. After I reached what I needed too, I would drive Lyft because I averaged better pay per hour.

When you look at the cost as an investment, of course its a no deal. When you look at it as overhead and operation cost... it's really not a issue. Your not losing money out of pocket except for the gas you pay, the main thing you're losing is time. For me 4-6 hours of my time to cover the payment was worth it because the rest of it was profit.


----------



## sidewazzz

Lien9391 said:


> Can I pay the $250 deposit using cash? Or do I have to get a money order or check?


Not sure


----------



## crazytown

sidewazzz said:


> Considering I beat the car up and put some 30+ thousand miles on it in one year and was able to hand it back without issue when I was done... its the better option vs beating up your own car up and being stuck with it having to deal with wear and tear costs. Getting to $100 to cover the weekly payment was pretty easy and could be done in a mater of 6-7 rides. After I reached what I needed too, I would drive Lyft because I averaged better pay per hour.
> 
> When you look at the cost as an investment, of course its a no deal. When you look at it as overhead and operation cost... it's really not a issue. Your not losing money out of pocket except for the gas you pay, the main thing you're losing is time. For me 4-6 hours of my time to cover the payment was worth it because the rest of it was profit.


You got away with not having to pay for maintenance or repairs ,because they are your responsibility with the lease. Still a car that old paying that high price weekly and the possibility of major repairs...totally not worth it ..


----------



## sidewazzz

crazytown said:


> You got away with not having to pay for maintenance or repairs ,because they are your responsibility with the lease. Still a car that old paying that high price weekly and the possibility of major repairs...totally not worth it ..


Got away with not having to pay for it because nothing happened?!?!?! It's a risk... driving any car is a risk. You say it was totally not worth it but I did it and telling you it was and it was super fing easy.

Today I have a great job and no stupid UBER car that has tons of miles on it with a laundry list of repairs. Instead I have a nice car with little miles. Face it you really don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## crazytown

sidewazzz said:


> Got away with not having to pay for it because nothing happened?!?!?! It's a risk... driving any car is a risk. You say it was totally not worth it but I did it and telling you it was and it was super fing easy.
> 
> Today I have a great job and no stupid UBER car that has tons of miles on it with a laundry list of repairs. Instead I have a nice car with little miles. Face it you really don't know what you're talking about.


lol..I dont know what I'm talking about ,?? It's not worth it, ask anyone ...you sugar coat it like it's so great ...im sure it's all perfect for you ..lol
You would have to be a complete moron to do the lease ...I guess that explains it..


----------



## sidewazzz

crazytown said:


> lol..I dont know what I'm talking about ,?? It's not worth it, ask anyone ...you sugar coat it like it's so great ...im sure it's all perfect for you ..lol
> You would have to be a complete moron to do the lease ...I guess that explains it..


Says the guy still driving for Uber lol

I didn't sugar coat anything. Matter fact I pointed out case it likely would work out for someone.


----------



## crazytown

sidewazzz said:


> Says the guy still driving for Uber lol
> 
> I didn't sugar coat anything. Matter fact I pointed out case it likely would work out for someone.


who said I drive for uber brainchild..lol


----------



## sidewazzz

crazytown said:


> who said I drive for uber brainchild..lol


You lose... now you discredited yourself to the fullest. LOL


----------



## KarmaKool

UberBlooper said:


> Today I went to Toyota to get a lease through Uber's xchange leasing program. Upon talking to the car salesman i am shock that the options are extremely limited to brand new cars valued under $20,000. So right there the only options are for the Toyota Corolla, Prius C, and Camry.
> 
> I couldn't even negotiate for a used Rav 4 or used Prius V, salesman only directed me to these three choices. So I'm thinking temporarily this would be okay since I'm kinda desperate to get going in this path of being your own boss kind of jobs. Even though i know passengers wouldn't be to happy in a cramped Prius C, I'm informed that they have these on back order and wont expect them until a month out (This dealer has been getting a lot of business through this program and a lot of people are going with the Prius C).  Not accepting defeat I ask for the next best choice and that's the Camry. The next bad news is I have to pay $250 without be able to drive off the lot because the application needs to be approved by Uber's financing which could take up to 3 days.
> 
> Any body else go through with this program, keep posted in this thread i will be updating as it goes through.
> 
> However my plan is to stick with this program until i have enough money for a down payment to own a good used car.


I know that Ford and Nissan leases for uber....all the payments are $600 as I know by now....unless you are in a million plus population, it may not be worth it....
I thought I couldn't buy, and wound up w a brand new car!!!!!! Payments much lower.....go online and apply to buy....even with a higher interest rate, itd still be yours....w lower payments.....try it


----------



## LadyDi

lapeasha said:


> Yes ur really approved I thought the same thing and I was skeptical whether they were gonna run my credit again but they don't all u need is your 250 plus your 80 for the GPS they have To install and get the insurance that they require 50,000 /100,000 30,0000


Only $250 here a year ago, no GPS install fee at all. If I had to pay for the GPS to be installed then it was NOT in the initial contract nor wording on the website for Xchange Leasing. This was great for me as I picked up a 13 Sonata and payments are under 150. Car had 39k and that unlimited mileage is/was a lifesaver. A lil over a year later and we're good.

My dealership had 3 cars as they were brand new to the program. Any Honda Civic 2016, at that time, was to small, a loaded Camry (back-up camera, navigation, moonroof, etc) - not going for that 20k when they can get near 30k and a 13 Hyundai Sonata with heated seats, 8 speakers and moonroof. Me and Son are still rolling towards that 80k.

PS - recent visit to my dealership, they were not in the leasing program as much because they are actually selling their cars vs leasing them. I was the one person bringing mine back for maintenance. Heck it's free, why not.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

driveflydrive said:


> I just joined Uber with the hope of leasing a car through the Xchange program also. I am in Los Angeles and apparently the program has just been rolled out here. So far, I've been running round in circles and jumping through hopps and have managed to get absoluteley nowhere. After 2 days of emails and hours of online help chats I was given a list of of dealerships where I could go and pick up a car to lease. I have called all 7 dealerships in the Los Angeles area and not one of them leases cars through the new Xchange program. After more online "help chats" I was given the info for 3 dealerships in the Bay Area (Walnut Creek Toyota, Fremont Chevrolet & Stevens Creek Toyota). Not much good to me as I live in Los Angeles and I am interested in a Ford Fusion Hybrid. I decided to call anyway. Spoke to someone at Walnut Creek Toyota.......they have no cars available to lease under this program and there is a waiting list of 14 drivers ahead of me to get a car (When someone decides to terminate their lease and bring one back). And then you have to take that particular
> car (no matter what car it is you are interested in leasing).
> 
> This program seems like an absolute joke if you ask me and is nothing like the way they are adverising it on their website!!!!!
> 
> Frustrated to hell!!
> 
> View attachment 11974


Nothing is EVER the way Uber says it is. Period.


----------



## Greenghost2212

UberPissed said:


> DONT DO IT.
> 
> Buy a vehicle with 2 years left on your states model year requirement (in Chicago it's 2002 or newer). Get a cheap, clean, car for 2k. Ride it till you make your money back, and if you think you still want to do this, get into the lease. Most people only Uber for 4-8 months anyway.


Been doing this for two year's and counting. And my uncle 3


----------



## driveflydrive

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Nothing is EVER the way Uber says it is. Period.


I learned that lesson very quickly


----------



## Mari53

driveflydrive said:


> I just joined Uber with the hope of leasing a car through the Xchange program also. I am in Los Angeles and apparently the program has just been rolled out here. So far, I've been running round in circles and jumping through hopps and have managed to get absoluteley nowhere. After 2 days of emails and hours of online help chats I was given a list of of dealerships where I could go and pick up a car to lease. I have called all 7 dealerships in the Los Angeles area and not one of them leases cars through the new Xchange program. After more online "help chats" I was given the info for 3 dealerships in the Bay Area (Walnut Creek Toyota, Fremont Chevrolet & Stevens Creek Toyota). Not much good to me as I live in Los Angeles and I am interested in a Ford Fusion Hybrid. I decided to call anyway. Spoke to someone at Walnut Creek Toyota.......they have no cars available to lease under this program and there is a waiting list of 14 drivers ahead of me to get a car (When someone decides to terminate their lease and bring one back). And then you have to take that particular
> car (no matter what car it is you are interested in leasing).
> 
> This program seems like an absolute joke if you ask me and is nothing like the way they are adverising it on their website!!!!!
> 
> Frustrated to hell!!
> 
> View attachment 11974


This is a rip off they give uour cars knowing that they will require maintenance. My bad for not thourly check ing the only vehicle they had to lease on the lot.



UberBlooper said:


> Today I went to Toyota to get a lease through Uber's xchange leasing program. Upon talking to the car salesman i am shock that the options are extremely limited to brand new cars valued under $20,000. So right there the only options are for the Toyota Corolla, Prius C, and Camry.
> 
> I couldn't even negotiate for a used Rav 4 or used Prius V, salesman only directed me to these three choices. So I'm thinking temporarily this would be okay since I'm kinda desperate to get going in this path of being your own boss kind of jobs. Even though i know passengers wouldn't be to happy in a cramped Prius C, I'm informed that they have these on back order and wont expect them until a month out (This dealer has been getting a lot of business through this program and a lot of people are going with the Prius C).  Not accepting defeat I ask for the next best choice and that's the Camry. The next bad news is I have to pay $250 without be able to drive off the lot because the application needs to be approved by Uber's financing which could take up to 3 days.
> 
> Any body else go through with this program, keep posted in this thread i will be updating as it goes through.
> 
> However my plan is to stick with this program until i have enough money for a down payment to own a good used car.





RockinEZ said:


> What happens if your star rating drops below 4.6 and you get the shaft?
> 
> Uber is bad enough without having a lease or car payment hanging over your head.
> They can remove your privilege to drive without notice.
> 
> Look at the posts from some of the drivers that bought cheap used cars for less than $1000 cash and spent just enough to make them pass the Uber mechanics inspection.
> 
> These guys did it right. Uber lease, or buying through a predatory lender to driver for Uber will force you to drive just to keep your car.
> 
> Be careful.


definelety but they troo can fall within the California Lemon Laws fro being decieving


----------



## LadyDi

I went to the leasing page on Uber.com and in my area there's less than 6 dealerships participating between DC, VA, and MD. One of them is an Xchange Leasing location which is probably the re-leasing of leased vehicles under a week or month of use. Interesting find. I'm still in my leased car with no issues.


----------

